# You know you are from a farm



## Tanya

You know you ate from a farm.....
When the baby chicks ride to school with you when you drop your daughter at school


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Oh, what a fun car ride that must have been!
You know you are from a farm when about half the things you buy on any given shopping trip aren't for humans.


----------



## FizzyGoats

What a fun car ride. And yep, that’s every shopping trip. Lol. 

You know you’re from a farm when you stop in the grocery store to get a pebble out of your shoe only to realize it’s a goat dropping not a pebble. Oops.


----------



## Goatastic43

You know your on a farm when someone says their arm is itchy and you suggest they use Nustock


----------



## Boers4ever

You know your from a farm when you scratch yourself while trimming hooves, so since it’s bleeding you put some cayenne pepper on it and continue on.


----------



## Iris

Tanya said:


> You know you ate from a farm.....
> When the baby chicks ride to school with you when you drop your daughter at school


I always take animals with me when I get dropped off it just makes the day 10 times better


----------



## Tanya

Chevani was the talk of the school today and allot of kidos came to see. Its a city school so farm life is not on their agenda. It was fun. But tomorrow they stay home.


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Goats Rock

You know you are from a farm when "Febreeze extra strength" doesn't cover up the buck rut smell when you run to 
the grocery store, right after trimming a front hoof from a dripping buck... (never stopping to think that you actually are as odoriferous as
the bucks apparently are!)


----------



## AndersonRanch

There is NOTHING that can totally cover that buck smell but I do have about 10 bottles of body spray in my truck to try and cover the smell lol 
You know you are from a farm when you go out to eat and the family conversation is where on the cow or pig did the meat come from……..you also know you need to have more of this talk when your daughter is eating a corn dog and claims she is eating a wiener dog lol yep we make a impression everywhere we go


----------



## DDFN

You know you are from a farm when the glove box and under side of passenger dash has aluspray highlights from kids riding back after disbudding. I "kid" you not that stuff really doesn't want to come off. Had a coworker see it once and asked "I didn't think you had kids?" Thinking a child colored on it with sliver sharpie or some thing. Nope the kids like to cuddle in floor board after visiting the vet.


----------



## Tanya

You know you are from a farm when you take your city car to the car wash and you get asked why there is goat poop on your front seat, chicken feed on the back and hay stalks in your boot... and they charge extra to get the pee smell out... 🤦‍♀️


----------



## goathiker

You know you're from a farm when Les Schwab called the police because there were vitamin A&D shots on your front seat that you just bought at the veterinarians office.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

These are all great!!! 🤣

You know you're from a farm when your chicken is sitting on your lap at the KITCHEN TABLE while your doing schoolwork! Hehe. I love my Lilac and she loves me and my lap-lol! But really, how could anyone resist the adorable "homeless" chicken that flies out of her pen in the middle of winter and then comes to the deck door begging to be inside with me!! Haha! 🥰😬😂


----------



## Moers kiko boars

You know you your from a farm...when you call your husband at work. You need a box of size 5 diapers, 1 gallon of milk, & a dozen eggs for the goat thats jumping on your couch. 
And everybody at his work has heard you asking for this on his phone...cause you are on speaker phone...then the baby goat is bleating in the background. 
And his coworkers are asking??? The goats IN your house???🤣


----------



## Emrcornerranch

You know you’re from a farm when you can’t stop calling animals “mama” when you want them to calm down or follow you. I’ve been calling even the turkey Tom “mama” lately! I can’t stop it. It’s beyond my control! And when you take your dog to the vet, and she sits when then they try to take her temp, you immediately suggest putting a bucket under her.


----------



## AndersonRanch

goathiker said:


> You know you're from a farm when Les Schwab called the police because there were vitamin A&D shots on your front seat that you just bought at the veterinarians office.


Digging threw my center console I realized if my truck is ever searched I’m going to jail for them thinking I’m a user. I have needles and syringes of all sizes in there……..plus 5 different types of ammo lol


----------



## Goats Rock

AndersonRanch, that sounds like my truck. Needles, syringes, ammo, and I bet if I look under the back seat of the truck, probably a rifle or 2 (for varmits). I should probably look? The bed always has hay in it. Yep, I live on a farm, for sure!


----------



## Tanya

You know you are from a farm when you are on a business call in your kitchen and the client asks you if you are outside because the crate of littles is so noisy and your goats are hollering for their lunch....


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

goathiker said:


> You know you're from a farm when Les Schwab called the police because there were vitamin A&D shots on your front seat that you just bought at the veterinarians office.


I was just thinking that I needed to be more careful about leaving syringes and needles laying around.


----------



## Goatastic43

You know you’re on a farm when, you’re on the phone with the insurance company and the insurance lady hears your goats. “Are those your children?” 
“Oh yeah it’s just my kids bleating.”
“Bleeding! Why don’t you help them! Are they ok?”
“What? Yeah they’re fine, they do this all the time.”
They lady them hangs up and calls the police….


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

You know you are from a farm when you drive to town with a feed scoop, dewormer, and a five gallon bucket in the truck because you stopped to feed and water the goats on the way out.


----------



## Tanya

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> You know you are from a farm when you drive to town with a feed scoop, dewormer, and a five gallon bucket in the truck because you stopped to feed and water the goats on the way out.


That one I know for sure. On the way out the gate goats and chickens are fed and the other animals are fed by the workers... 😁


----------



## happybleats

You know you live on a farm when you have two sets of clothes ..farm clothes and town clothes
Whether I actual change depends on the day 😅


----------



## FizzyGoats

happybleats said:


> You know you live on a farm when you have two sets of clothes ..farm clothes and town clothes
> Whether I actual change depends on the day


Oh my gosh, yes! And now I notice I have fewer and fewer “presentable for public” clothes. I have one pair of jeans and a few shirts that aren’t stained, full of holes, and ruined. 

You know you are from a farm when you have guests coming and have to clear out a spot in the shop so they can park their shiny vehicle in there so the animals don’t ruin it during their visit. My turkeys think every new vehicle is a new perch to scratch and poop on.


----------



## happybleats

Our shop always has a vehicle waiting for repair of some sort. Guest will just have to make due here lol.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

You know you are from a farm, when after unloading hay, the bits and pieces are swirling out behind you like confetti during a drive to town.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

happybleats said:


> You know you live on a farm when you have two sets of clothes ..farm clothes and town clothes
> Whether I actual change depends on the day 😅


Yup!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

You know your from a farm when...
You are driving into the nearest town, sick goat at home, you gotta get meds. You get there, realize you wore your dirty muck boots. So you go to scraping them off on the parking concrete block. Doin a little chicken scratch dance, to get rid of that poop. Then you run into the store. Your hair is wind blown. You have on your barn jacket, hopefully it doesnt smell too bad. You hurry to the shelf and grab the 2 meds youve used before. Hurry to check out, dodgeing people. Go to pay, you pull the.money out of the jacket, while hay, a little feed and a few hairs come out with the cash. You smile...say sorry as you brush it off the counter. Grab the meds and drive home....😞🤪


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Moers kiko boars said:


> You know your from a farm when...
> You are driving into the nearest town, sick goat at home, you gotta get meds. You get there, realize you wore your dirty muck boots. So you go to scraping them off on the parking concrete block. Doin a little chicken scratch dance, to get rid of that poop. Then you run into the store. Your hair is wind blown. You have on your barn jacket, hopefully it doesnt smell too bad. You hurry to the shelf and grab the 2 meds youve used before. Hurry to check out, dodgeing people. Go to pay, you pull the.money out of the jacket, while hay, a little feed and a few hairs come out with the cash. You smile...say sorry as you brush it off the counter. Grab the meds and drive home....😞🤪


#farmlife Lol!


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Tanya

You know you from a farm if your animals are happier you are home from a town visit than your own children.


----------



## Boers4ever

I just love this thread! Lol


----------



## DDFN

You know you are from a farm when. . . . Ok odd situation happened a few years ago at work. A friend was pregnant with her first child. She was telling us about a book she was reading and how it made a statement about if the mother was having issues coming into milk for breast feeding she should ask a close friend to suckle to start her milk to be easier on the baby. She and everyone else at lunch was in horror. And I chimed in from the farmer point of view. Well we don't suckle teats but when a new mare or doe has kids we hand milk a few squirts to be sure it is flowing good for the babies. Explained about how it was common (like waxing over) with animals to help them out a bit. She laughed and agreed it made sense but she didn't even want her best friend helping out. Lol

Yeah not many things phase us farmers.


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## happybleats

When we were city dweller, we raised Boxers. Well when the "couple" were other wise occupied 😉 I would run around closing curtains..telling the kids not to look outside for the pure horror of having to explain what in sand hill was going on. Fast forward to farm life
Son: Storm (Buck) just settled Nora (doe)..


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

You know you're from a farm when....you have two thermometers and one is marked in big, bold letters "*GOATS' DO NOT USE!!!" 😆*


----------



## happybleats

My family still don't trust that thermometer!! I will have to buy the ear kind for them to use one lol


----------



## AndersonRanch

happybleats said:


> When we were city dweller, we raised Boxers. Well when the "couple" were other wise occupied  I would run around closing curtains..telling the kids not to look outside for the pure horror of having to explain what in sand hill was going on. Fast forward to farm life
> Son: Storm (Buck) just settled Nora (doe)..


Oh my gosh this reminds me of my som when he was younger. Any time the cows got bred I just explain they were making babies. Then we got the goats and the first time my son saw, gosh I think he was 3-4. Anyways he asked what they were doing, so I said making babies. As we all know it’s a show! So that buck is blubbering and spitting and peeing and carrying on. I see the wheels turning in his head and I don’t know what to prepare myself for. He finally turns to me and asks “so is that how you and dad made me” lol my mom died laughing, I was actually the adult between us which is funny. So I told him well kinda but your dad did not hit or pee on me lol


----------



## goathiker

When we lived out on the desert the coyotes were hungry and brave. I had them follow me home more than once.
DH shot one and brought it home to show the kids. He explained about them being wild dogs that would hurt little children, and warned that they should never ever be any where near them because they aren't dogs.
My 6 year old daughter is sitting there petting the coyote and she says "but I can pet this one because it's dead"!

Fast forward 2 days, Don had thrown the coyote in the gorge but our dog had found it. Apparently she needed a trophy because I walked out to find the same daughter sitting on the porch with a coyote leg, making it jump across the porch, singing "walking the doggy's leg" over and over.

Don't worry, she grew up pretty normal. This was 30 years ago.


----------



## Goats Rock

When I was a kid and a dairy cow would die, Dad would drag it back to a ravine behind a field. Since no one but us lived around at that time, we never had any problems. 
I would go back later and play vet- The freshly dead didn't smell yet- Boy, that rumen would jump out after I cut it open. (I was about 10). It was a great way to learn anatomy.
One time- a cow was dead a few days in the summer- boy was she bloated. My friend and I had a ball, jumping on the swollen stomach... Until it burst- 

I bet non farm and city kids never went home smelling so foul dad couldn't even spank us! Boy, did we get in trouble! (they didn't know I made regular pilgrimages to the cow cemetery.)


----------



## goathiker

My parents always bought raw milk from small dairies. My dad actually told me this story. 
When I was 2 they took me to a farm to buy milk and eggs. They liked to go when the cows were lining up to be milked and watch them come in. 
They lost track of me and started a frantic search. 
I guess I thought that the lone ox in the pen looked lonely? Don't remember. 
He said that they found me in the bull pen, scratching the bull on the nose.


----------



## Tanya

I grew up on a chicken farm. So at slaughter time the farm workers would be processing and I would be there weilding a hatchet too. One day my dad needed to take me to school but just couldnt find me.
After about 2 hours he found me holding my faverite layer, her head lobbed off saying " its alright my girl. God needs you today" 
I didnt go to school that day. I was taken to a shrink. At 5 years old hatchets are dangerous toys.....


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh my. 😳


----------



## littleheathens

...when you have to quickly scroll past photos of placentas, vulvas, infections, or aborted fetuses in your camera roll, trying to show your friend that one of your kid doing something great.


----------



## Boers4ever

littleheathens said:


> ...when you have to quickly scroll past photos of placentas, vulvas, infections, or aborted fetuses in your camera roll, trying to show your friend that one of your kid doing something great.


Lolol!! I can relate! One time my mom asked for my phone to steal a couple vacation pictures. As she scrolled through my camera role her smile slowly turned into a puke face as she scrolled through all the pictures of goat poop, doe lady bits, a busted abscess, my buck peeing into his mouth, etc. She didn’t steal any pictures… I wonder why?


----------



## DDFN

You know your from a farm when your freezer has not only more colostrum than frozen human foods. But the assortment of colostrum, rags rubbed in placenta juice (used to help does except other does kids, you never know when you may need to graft a kid to another doe) and rabbit skins/hides.

Yeah I have had to take colostrum to the local vet school before when they needed some.

Don't get me started on my phone pictures lol. I have a few good ones long story lol


----------



## Goatastic43

You know your on a farm when you don’t go by normal seasons. Instead, you only go by breeding season and kidding season


----------



## Tanya

You know you are from a farm if you go to the shops smelling like goat, horse and chicken manure.... all the looks... 🙄


----------



## Goats Rock

You know you are a farmer when you have a tough decision- go to daughter's wedding in May or stay home in case a doe goes in labor. I told her it was kidding season, goats are my
business- if you want me at the wedding- do it some other time than Spring. Summer is out, that is haying season, Fall is breeding- Feb. is ok! (seriously!)


----------



## ksalvagno

That is tough. Hopefully you can go to the wedding.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well one good thing. Most weddings only last 30 minutes! 🤪😁


----------



## Goats Rock

The marriages don't seem to last much longer! (than 30 min) (sorry, that was sarcasm)


----------



## DDFN

Goats Rock said:


> The marriages don't seem to last much longer! (than 30 min) (sorry, that was sarcasm)


I know right? Well my husband hasn't worn a wedding ring in years. After my back surgery my fingers have been swelling too much to wear mine. So magically everyone thinks we are divorced now. . . . Nope just rings don't agree with us. 

Always used ob sleeve and then nitrile glove on top of sleeve hand with lube for foaling and kidding season before in order not to "lose" rings. . . Seen it happen to a vet before.


----------



## FizzyGoats

You know you’re from a farm when every time you pull your phone out of your pocket there are tiny pieces of hay stuck to it that make it look like the screen is cracked.


----------



## Tanya

You know your from a farm when you run to the store bear foot and realise the pig was sniffing your feet and left snout prints all over them.... oh and you are bare feet...


----------



## NigerianNewbie

You know you are on a farm when you get draped in cobwebs while walking through the paths from point A to point B. Spiders seem to enjoy spinning across the handrails of the steps, doorway of a stall, corner of the fencing, side mirror to door of the truck, between tree limbs or bushes, and so forth. Forget those fake cobwebs they sell for Halloween, if I save the ones collected upon my personal self each day, there will be enough real ones to decorate with. 😈


----------



## Rancho Draco

You know you are from a farm when you trimmed a hoof a little too close, got blood all over you, and forgot to change before going to the store and you just hope no one calls the police🙄


----------



## littleheathens

...when you keep Blue Kote in the linen closet to dye your hair.


----------



## DDFN

You know your from a farm when you carry halters in the car/truck and have stopped not once or even twice but many times to catch a loose horse or another loose animal to get them to safety while tracking down their owner. Small rural roads and many farms lol


----------



## littleheathens

My brother lives in a cabin in the woods and has had a bear and a domestic pig knock on his door...he was Terrified of the pig. So, yeah! That's a farmer thing for sure!


----------



## DDFN

They make a bear assault spray. We used to have a bear but it never bothered us or the animals . It scared my husband feeding in the dark and seeing it's eyes on the hill, so a friend got me some bear assault spray. Told my husband since it was pepper based it was season spray for the bear to like him better lol. 

You know your from a farm when the neighbors are shooting and you hope they are hitting some ground hogs and not wasting rounds lol


----------



## alwaystj9

You know you are from a farm when you have to wash your hair to get your fingernails clean.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

You know you're from a farm when your metric for deciding if you actually _need_ something extra is calculating how many pounds of feed you could buy with that money. A fancy coffee is, like, 30 pounds of goat feed! If I go to a coffee shop or restaurant with you, you know that I really, really care about you.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

FizzyGoats said:


> You know you’re from a farm when every time you pull your phone out of your pocket there are tiny pieces of hay stuck to it that make it look like the screen is cracked.


Oh golly! I get so much hay and junk stuck in the charging port that I have to clean it out with a toothpick to be able to charge my phone.


----------



## Boers4ever

You know you are from a farm when you open your truck and the smell of goat hair and manure hits your nose. I leave dirty halters, muck boots that I had to change out of, smelly coveralls etc. in my truck. And what’s more, I get used to the smell! So the other day my mom goes to get in my truck and she opens the door and says “what’s that smell?!” And I just said “what smell?”  
Needless to say my truck was cleaned out and sprayed with Lysol about 30 minutes later.


----------



## Goatastic43

You know your on a farm when as a kid you went to the petting zoo and always thought it smelled funny. Now it smells totally normal


----------



## fivemoremiles

You know you are from a farm when a cop pulls you over and i roll down the window and the baby goat jumps on my lap with his head sticking out the window and talks to the cop. the cop laughs pets the kid and thanked me for the best stop he has made in a long wile and lets me go.


----------



## goathiker

You know you're from a farm
If you've ever moved chain link fencing rolls on a dolly and one decided to get tangled with your belly button ring. I swear I stood there for hours (10 minutes) trying to figure that one out.


----------



## Goats Rock

You know your from a farm:
When you don't throw away bent nails, you straighten them. Don't throw away baling twine, as soon as you do, you'll need some string. 
Plastic 5 gal. buckets multiply when you aren't looking, until you need one, then they are invisible. You do one last brush hog of fence rows
etc. Clean and oil the mower and put it away- behind all the hay wagons and the baler (that corner is made just for the brush hog!) Then it 
stays hot, rains and the daggone grass and weeds grow so much, your going to have to re-brush hog one more time.....


----------



## DDFN

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> You know you're from a farm when your metric for deciding if you actually _need_ something extra is calculating how many pounds of feed you could buy with that money. A fancy coffee is, like, 30 pounds of goat feed! If I go to a coffee shop or restaurant with you, you know that I really, really care about you.


I so do this too! Normally saying do you know how many bags of feed that could buy or bales if hay etc.


----------



## DDFN

goathiker said:


> You know you're from a farm
> If you've ever moved chain link fencing rolls on a dolly and one decided to get tangled with your belly button ring. I swear I stood there for hours (10 minutes) trying to figure that one out.


Or when you accidentally rip it out with a hay bale mishap. . . No fun and lasting scar.


----------



## DDFN

Goats Rock said:


> You know your from a farm:
> When you don't throw away bent nails, you straighten them. Don't throw away baling twine, as soon as you do, you'll need some string.
> Plastic 5 gal. buckets multiply when you aren't looking, until you need one, then they are invisible. You do one last brush hog of fence rows
> etc. Clean and oil the mower and put it away- behind all the hay wagons and the baler (that corner is made just for the brush hog!) Then it
> stays hot, rains and the daggone grass and weeds grow so much, your going to have to re-brush hog one more time.....


I thought I was the only one still saving nails. My ol Poppy T always saves then al when taking down barns or houses to reuse on the new barn or house. They weren't easy to come by back then. 

Oh and the hay string is a must for farm life!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

DDFN said:


> I so do this too! Normally saying do you know how many bags of feed that could buy or bales if hay etc.


My goats eat better than I do most days.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

DDFN said:


> Or when you accidentally rip it out with a hay bale mishap. . . No fun and lasting scar.


I've had stuff get stuck to my earrings before. Really glad I never got a belly button ring. That sounds painful!


----------



## DDFN

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> My goats eat better than I do most days.


I completely understand. I will do without so my critters can have what they need or want.


----------



## Rancho Draco

I'm still saving nails too. The handle to pull down the overhead door on the shed it baling twine. 😉

I also am always complaining about how much feed I could buy for the price of overpriced XYZ


----------



## FizzyGoats

Ok, the belly button ring ones made me cringe and I don’t even have one. Ouch. 

I don’t save nails usually but I do save screws, which I much prefer to nails because I once nailed my hand to a wall. I was using an air nailer and working on attaching a corner piece and holding the other side tight and the nail hit a knot, broke the corner piece and shot through most of the corner and in to the palm of my hand. It had curved when it hit the knot and the head of it was in the wall, and the bent nail part (about an inch and a half of it) was buried in my hand. I was stuck there for a bit while I talked myself in to sliding my hand off the bent nail. That was a real bummer. And I was just fixing up the place before we moved here so I didn’t have much with me or much here to take care of it. 

So, you know you’re from a farm when you nail your hand to a wall and have no phone reception, no medical supplies, and help is so far away that you just wash it out, make sure you can move all your fingers, then wrap it with paper towels and electrical tape and keep working.


----------



## Jessica84

Nope nope nope on the belly button ring! I can’t even stand seeing someone poke their belly button (it’s odd I know) so that gave me 20 different kinds of cringes. 
But on the piercing and farm topic, I guess I’m officially “old” or “not with it” because I see all these so called cowgirls with nose rings and here I am thinking ‘man one day with that sucker in me gathering cows and it would be ripped out and hanging on a tree branch some place” lol or one of my turkeys would see it and rip it out lol


----------



## FizzyGoats

The turkeys would for sure get it. 🤣


----------



## Rancho Draco

I always think of that! I have my ears pierced but pretty much the only time I wear them is for weddings and funerals. Earrings would get ripped out all the time if I actually wore them


----------



## Tanya

You know you live on a farm when the dinner discussion is about purchasing a cow to keep fresh milks for the rescues


----------



## DDFN

FizzyGoats said:


> Ok, the belly button ring ones made me cringe and I don’t even have one. Ouch.
> 
> I don’t save nails usually but I do save screws, which I much prefer to nails because I once nailed my hand to a wall. I was using an air nailer and working on attaching a corner piece and holding the other side tight and the nail hit a knot, broke the corner piece and shot through most of the corner and in to the palm of my hand. It had curved when it hit the knot and the head of it was in the wall, and the bent nail part (about an inch and a half of it) was buried in my hand. I was stuck there for a bit while I talked myself in to sliding my hand off the bent nail. That was a real bummer. And I was just fixing up the place before we moved here so I didn’t have much with me or much here to take care of it.
> 
> So, you know you’re from a farm when you nail your hand to a wall and have no phone reception, no medical supplies, and help is so far away that you just wash it out, make sure you can move all your fingers, then wrap it with paper towels and electrical tape and keep working.


And this is why I have a fear of nail guns. Either old fashion hammer and nails or screws. 

Wow glad you were ok.


----------



## happybleats

Omgoodness..some of these stories has me in stitches.


----------



## littleheathens

you just got home and go to close the chickens up before going inside and you have to pee _really_ bad...but there's a big opossum in the chicken coop you shouldn't leave there to go pee...so, without taking your eyes off the opossum...


----------



## Moers kiko boars

You know your from a farm when...you want bailing wire. You look for straw thats still wrapped in it. The hay string is neatly coiled arount two nails on the wall. You have buckets of old nails, buckets of new nails, buckets of sheet metal screws, buckets of wood screws, buckets of fence parts. And now you need a bucket to carry feed to the goats and you cant find any. 😯😩🙃


----------



## Rancho Draco

littleheathens said:


> you just got home and go to close the chickens up before going inside and you have to pee _really_ bad...but there's a big opossum in the chicken coop you shouldn't leave there to go pee...so, without taking your eyes off the opossum...


Or you're out in the barn so you just find an empty stall...


----------



## DDFN

The horses and goats use them why cant we?!? Lol trying to get my friend's riding students just to use a stall and they act like we are crazy. Lol


----------



## Tanya

You know you are from a farm when you are on the phone and you are competing with the littles to hear the caller


----------



## goathiker

You know you're from a farm if you've ever run out in the middle of the night wearing only your underwear and a t shirt because your chickens were alarming.


----------



## Tanya

You know you live on a farm when the animal breakfast takes 2 hours to prepare and you forget to feed your human kids


----------



## alwaystj9

Moers kiko boars said:


> You know your from a farm when...you want bailing wire. You look for straw thats still wrapped in it. The hay string is neatly coiled arount two nails on the wall. You have buckets of old nails, buckets of new nails, buckets of sheet metal screws, buckets of wood screws, buckets of fence parts. And now you need a bucket to carry feed to the goats and you cant find any. 😯😩🙃


Yeah, what's with that? I have half a zillion buckets and can never find an empty, useable one...


----------



## JML Farms

You know you are from a farm when your body bears the marks of tending multiple animal species....scratched arms from rabbits, peck marks on your hands from a protective hen, and bruises on your shins from an ill tempered billy goat!


----------



## DDFN

goathiker said:


> You know you're from a farm if you've ever run out in the middle of the night wearing only your underwear and a t shirt because your chickens were alarming.


Yes. Well I always sleep in tank top and short shorts pjs . Many of times running out at the old farm when someone was spot lighting "deer" in the lower sheep field. Ran off so many people in thw middle of the night in that state of dress. I finally got a better "spot light" than them and started spot lighting hunters. There for away every animal had reflective it orange collars or blankets.


----------



## DDFN

You know your from a farm when your tractors have more attachments than you have pairs of shoes . . . Just saying I like my tractor toys lol


----------



## Rancho Draco

JML Farms said:


> You know you are from a farm when your body bears the marks of tending multiple animal species....scratched arms from rabbits, peck marks on your hands from a protective hen, and bruises on your shins from an ill tempered billy goat!


Yep! I usually look like I got in a fight with a cat and lost. Lol


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

You know you're from a farm when, during fall, your work clothes smell like buck in rut and during spring, they're covered in birthing fluids. It's a look, ok!


----------



## Tanya

You know your from a farm when your child comes to you with a cut on their hand and you bluecote them.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

You know your whole family is from a farm when your uncle needs a syringe and your mom tells him, "oh, go to the farm store! Janie (my nickname) gets them there all the time!"
My nurse cousin raised an eyebrow at this story, but I said, "hey, it's a syringe! It's in sterile packing. We're fine."


----------



## FizzyGoats

DDFN said:


> And this is why I have a fear of nail guns. Either old fashion hammer and nails or screws.
> 
> Wow glad you were ok.


Thanks. I healed quickly. And I used a hammer later on and ended up with a broken thumb (not actually from nailing, but removing a nail, long story). I tend to have bad good luck. I’m accident prone but usually come out ok. A big part of that is being too stubborn and stupid to call it quits when I’m exhausted. 

You know you’re from a farm when you’re trying to describe tightening the tension wires on corner posts to an ER nurse who is suspicious someone smashed your elbow with a baseball bat because she doesn’t understand the force a slipped stick in those twisted wires can yield. 



DDFN said:


> You know your from a farm when your tractors have more attachments than you have pairs of shoes . . . Just saying I like my tractor toys lol


 lol. Yep. This is me. 



Cedarwinds Farm said:


> You know your whole family is from a farm when your uncle needs a syringe and your mom tells him, "oh, go to the farm store! Janie (my nickname) gets them there all the time!"
> My nurse cousin raised an eyebrow at this story, but I said, "hey, it's a syringe! It's in sterile packing. We're fine."


🤣 Love it. My dad is veterinarian and I can’t count the times he stitched us up, set a bone, or administered certain animal meds for my siblings and me, so I completely understand.


----------



## Rancho Draco

FizzyGoats said:


> You know you’re from a farm when you’re trying to describe tightening the tension wires on corner posts to an ER nurse who is suspicious someone smashed your elbow with a baseball bat because she doesn’t understand the force a slipped stick in those twisted wires can yield.


I have to do stuff like this all the time. Nothing severe enough that I've had to go to the ER but my family is always questioning how I got some bruise or how I got a gash down half my arm.


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## DDFN

FizzyGoats said:


> Thanks. I healed quickly. And I used a hammer later on and ended up with a broken thumb (not actually from nailing, but removing a nail, long story). I tend to have bad good luck. I’m accident prone but usually come out ok. A big part of that is being too stubborn and stupid to call it quits when I’m exhausted.
> 
> You know you’re from a farm when you’re trying to describe tightening the tension wires on corner posts to an ER nurse who is suspicious someone smashed your elbow with a baseball bat because she doesn’t understand the force a slipped stick in those twisted wires can yield.
> 
> lol. Yep. This is me.
> 
> 
> 🤣 Love it. My dad is veterinarian and I can’t count the times he stitched us up, set a bone, or administered certain animal meds for my siblings and me, so I completely understand.


I bet the nurse was like oh suuuuuuure. It's amazing how many things happen and no one believes how bad it can get.


----------



## Rancho Draco

So today's minor injuries include the tennis ball sized bruise from getting a log slammed against my shin and some more scratches courtesy of the rabbits. 🙄


Rancho Draco said:


> I have to do stuff like this all the time. Nothing severe enough that I've had to go to the ER but my family is always questioning how I got some bruise or how I got a gash down half my arm.


----------



## Goatastic43

You know your on a farm when you’ve been shocked by the electric fence so many times, you open a club for all “shockies”. The person who has the most shocks is the leader. (Of which I hold the title pretty securely. I’ve been shocked at least 5 times and was knocked out once)


----------



## Tanya

You know you are from a farm when you go to a doctors appointment and he says its time for a shot and you say "I have been dewormed already and please dont use an 18" needle, they hurt. Oh and I bite and kick too...." "


----------



## DDFN

Goatastic43 said:


> You know your on a farm when you’ve been shocked by the electric fence so many times, you open a club for all “shockies”. The person who has the most shocks is the leader. (Of which I hold the title pretty securely. I’ve been shocked at least 5 times and was knocked out once)


Yes ! When younger I was trying to step over a barbwire hot line where we kept some cattle (not a fan of barbwire longer story) and got my jeans caught. Needless to say a bit of interpreted dances moves later I was free!
My uncle accidentally shocked his horse as he was opening a gate but was holding onto the bit shank and the hot line some how touched the gate. He had to walk a long way back from that fence check ride as the horse beat him to the barn.


----------



## DDFN

Tanya said:


> You know you are from a farm when you go to a doctors appointment and he says its time for a shot and you say "I have been dewormed already and please dont use an 18" needle, they hurt. Oh and I bite and kick too...." "


I tell them I don't bite but nibble lol the looks they give back is priceless!


----------



## Boers4ever

Oh I’m sooo clumsy. Among lots of other things, I went to summer camp once and broke a 5cm piece of bone off inside my elbow. It got lodged inside of my elbow joint and I couldn’t move it. My mom came and picked me up and took me to the doctor. All within about an hour since arriving at camp. 
It took a week of doctors, ex-rays, and an MRI to figure out what happened. THEN I had to have surgery to remove the piece of bone!


----------



## FizzyGoats

Rancho Draco said:


> I have to do stuff like this all the time. Nothing severe enough that I've had to go to the ER but my family is always questioning how I got some bruise or how I got a gash down half my arm.


Yep. It’s always something. I’m the queen of having a bruise or cut and not remembering what happened. I bruise easily, but they don’t show up for a week or so, by then I don’t remember what the heck I did. 



DDFN said:


> I bet the nurse was like oh suuuuuuure. It's amazing how many things happen and no one believes how bad it can get.


 She was dubious for sure. The random bruises I had on my other arm didn’t help. But I couldn’t even tell you how/when I got those. 



DDFN said:


> My uncle accidentally shocked his horse as he was opening a gate but was holding onto the bit shank and the hot line some how touched the gate. He had to walk a long way back from that fence check ride as the horse beat him to the barn.


Oh no, poor horse but that story made me actually LOL. 🤣


Boers4ever said:


> Oh I’m sooo clumsy. Among lots of other things, I went to summer camp once and broke a 5cm piece of bone off inside my elbow. It got lodged inside of my elbow joint and I couldn’t move it. My mom came and picked me up and took me to the doctor. All within about an hour since arriving at camp.
> It took a week of doctors, ex-rays, and an MRI to figure out what happened. THEN I had to have surgery to remove the piece of bone!


Ouch! And what timing. Are you sure we’re not related?  That would actually happen to my mom, that’s her luck. She does the weirdest things that land her on the operating table. Mine usually just land me on an ice pack…usually. 


This used to happen a lot in my house growing up: You know you’re from a farm when your mom is mad and trying to yell one of the kids’ names, yells the wrong one and even starts going through animal names before she finally gets the right one.


----------



## Rancho Draco

FizzyGoats said:


> This used to happen a lot in my house growing up: You know you’re from a farm when your mom is mad and trying to yell one of the kids’ names, yells the wrong one and even starts going through animal names before she finally gets the right one.


Yep. My aunt complains that her mom always got to the dog's name before she could get the right one.😂


----------



## DDFN

FizzyGoats said:


> Yep. It’s always something. I’m the queen of having a bruise or cut and not remembering what happened. I bruise easily, but they don’t show up for a week or so, by then I don’t remember what the heck I did.
> 
> She was dubious for sure. The random bruises I had on my other arm didn’t help. But I couldn’t even tell you how/when I got those.
> 
> 
> Oh no, poor horse but that story made me actually LOL. 🤣
> 
> Ouch! And what timing. Are you sure we’re not related?  That would actually happen to my mom, that’s her luck. She does the weirdest things that land her on the operating table. Mine usually just land me on an ice pack…usually.
> 
> 
> This used to happen a lot in my house growing up: You know you’re from a farm when your mom is mad and trying to yell one of the kids’ names, yells the wrong one and even starts going through animal names before she finally gets the right one.


Don't worry every time he told me the story I would lol too! Poor horse he felt bad for it happening but he also didn't like the long walk back either. 


Oh yes on the names! My mom didn't have that many kids but they would try to call you by full name when you got in trouble. . .They could never get my middle name correct. It was so funny because I would tease I didn't have to answer because it wasn't my name lol. They gave it to me you would think they would remember it right lol.


----------



## DDFN

You know your from a farm when you had to pick your own switch and you actually picked the good ones. We knew not to get a bad one or they would get you twice with a better one.


----------



## Tanya

You know you are from a farm when your daughter comes out of school and she had rugby tackled the bully during break. You just knew you were going to get a personal letter inviting you to a discussion about little girls and good manners.... i normally wear my farmiest outfit and smile sheepishly appologizing profusely and then ask," do you know how to handle a rude goat?... no? You tackle him". We are veey quickly escourted out with an appology... 😁


----------



## alwaystj9

My personal hot wire story...
Many many years ago I lived on a farm in South Carolina. There was a beautiful ancient stone trough that split a fence -- half was on one side and half on the other, so it watered both turn-outs.
It had rails above it to keep the animals from crossing to the other pen. We had a tall appendix QH who thought it was cool to lay in wait next to the trough until another horse came up. Then he would suddenly snake his long skinny head through and bite the poor horse trying to get a drink. The ex-at-the-time decided to fix that by running a hot wire across there to get Sandy to stop molesting the others. I knew about it but, one morning soon after,only partially caffeinated, I was doing chores. Filling buckets, troughs, anything that needed watering, standing in the mud and with hose in hand, I leaned over to check the water level. POW! I thought God had struck me blind! I was crawling around in the mud, hose water running all over, no idea what had just happened. I had leaned onto that hot wire across the bridge of my nose. I stayed there a minute or two, shaking my head like a horse. When I finally realized I was actually not hurt I said the heck with everything and went back to the house for a warm shower, clean clothes and a bucket of coffee. Chores didn't get done until noonish.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Summer time after a good soaking rain with tiny puddles of standing water on both sides of a 3 (three) strand hot wire gate with yellow insulator type handles that hooked on and off. Back then I was younger, more agile, and would only unhook the top strand, step over the middle strand to go in and out of the pasture. Wearing shorts, no shoes, and carrying an empty galvanized bucket with a nipple in the crook of my arm after feeding a calf, stepped over the middle strand. And wham, a surging pain traveled up my inner thigh to the top of my head and out the opposite foot. Minutes later a burned welt appeared with a row of blisters.

Oh yeah, can't forget to mention the day, my then 8 (eight) year old son, came limping into the house more bowlegged than any cowboy ever dared to be. He had peed on the fence, and it's unknown whether intentionally or accidentally, because he wouldn't tell me the particulars of how the accident happened. Ouch, I can't even imagine how badly that fence shock had to have hurt.


----------



## DDFN

You know your from a farm when boots get lost in mud!
Ok two stories :
When I was married to my first husband we had cattle and I had one horse. We raised 3 kids for a short time (long story belonged to another family member). The little girl always wanted to "help" and go riding. I talked up my mare in a western saddle for the kiddos and told her to go the long way to the riding field. The bathtub water trough caught rain water and the cows loved it more and would always make a muddy mess. Well she didn't go the long way. Ended up cutting across the mud and got boots stuck. I had to pull her out and she left both boots behind. Sat her up in the saddle and rescued the boots.

Years later after my divorce from first husband I was keeping my horses at a boarding barn while building a barn at home. Would haul to my uncle's farm to shoe a horse and haul back. Well leading the old blind horse back to load up I sunk up to my knee in a new spring that pops up around here all the time. I had to let him go and told the horse to walk on then stop. He was all oral on training for commands since I rescued him from slaughter. My uncle came over and pulled me out and I had to dig out my tall boot. Scared my old blind horse a bit so left him stalled there for the night and picked up the next day and everything went fine. Made me feel like the little girl I raised. 

On a farm be prepared for anything. Attack of the mud and natural wet weather springs!

I use tall boots or mid length boots most the time any more since paddock boots commonly get walked out of lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars

You know your from a farm when, you have big dogs come running out to greet you, with hay in their fur, and never been brushed look. 
You have a boot scraper on the front porch, you open the front door to a boot pull and a couple of muck boots ready to go. The back door has gloves on the table, couple pairs of muck boots, tennis shoes ,& house shoes for when you came back in. 
You step out to chicken feathers blowing by, a chicken roosting on that.back yard decoration. A couple a goats come running to see if they can help. And all the other goats calling, because they want fed.....again! 😁


----------



## double j

You know you're from a farm when you pull up at the feed store and they already know everything you want, and call you by name.


----------



## DDFN

double j said:


> You know you're from a farm when you pull up at the feed store and they already know everything you want, and call you by name.


Yup that's me lol. They ask if I want a pallet jack today or to load out the receiving truck door.


----------



## double j

DDFN said:


> Yup that's me lol. They ask if I want a pallet jack today or to load out the receiving truck door.


Some how my feed store got my phone number and called yesterday to let me know my goat minerals where in that I ordered....I didn't even order goat minerals 
Still trying to figure out how they got my number 
I told them I didn't order anything then they lady tells me she just figured it was mine. Maybe I should spread my business out lol.


----------



## DDFN

double j said:


> Some how my feed store got my phone number and called yesterday to let me know my goat minerals where in that I ordered....I didn't even order goat minerals
> Still trying to figure out how they got my number
> I told them I didn't order anything then they lady tells me she just figured it was mine. Maybe I should spread my business out lol.


It's magic . Two of my supply stores have my number posted for employees to call when things come in. Maybe it's in your account file?


----------



## Boers4ever

Lol I always wait until I’m completely out of everything before I go to the feed store, so when I go I always get the same things. Now when I come in the lady knows my name and account number by heart and already has me rang up. Ha!


----------



## Tanya

You know you are from a farm when your sisters city dogs cannot stop smelling your clothes and look up at you as if to say..... where da goaties


----------



## alwaystj9

I am known for not answering the phone. Everyone at both my local feed store and TSC know me & where I live: they spike notes on my front gate or tape notes to it.


----------



## DDFN

alwaystj9 said:


> I am known for not answering the phone. Everyone at both my local feed store and TSC know me & where I live: they spike notes on my front gate or tape notes to it.


Lol that's like my ups guy. He knows all the critters and each farm location as well as my parents place. If I am not home he takes it to my parents. Love small towns


----------



## Boers4ever

You know your from a farm when you get really excited when your dad brings you home a new pocket knife.


----------



## happybleats

You know you live on a farm when.. 
You must look the part because people stop you in the feed store to get advice on farm supplies, meds or animal care...maybe it's the smell of bucks 🥴


----------



## DDFN

happybleats said:


> You know you live on a farm when..
> You must look the part because people stop you in the feed store to get advice on farm supplies, meds or animal care...maybe it's the smell of bucks 🥴


I thought it was only happening in our small area. Some people saw me buying a lot of feed and asked if I knew about goats. We talked 20 to 30 minutes then made our purchases and left. Husband told me it was because I smelled of animals lol they were buying a goat that week and didn't know anything about them crash course on goats and gave them my number lol


----------



## Rancho Draco

Boers4ever said:


> You know your from a farm when you get really excited when your dad brings you home a new pocket knife.


I'm always so excited to get a new knife! 😆


----------



## happybleats

DDFN said:


> I thought it was only happening in our small area.


Lol. I live in small area too. People learn who you are...im sure the smell of goats doesn't help lol 🐐🐐🐐


----------



## DDFN

happybleats said:


> Lol. I live in small area too. People learn who you are...im sure the smell of goats doesn't help lol 🐐🐐🐐


Lol when I go to the fancy equestrian store in the big city lol a few towns over. All the dogs love me! I always tell their owners and that's called goats. Lol


----------



## FizzyGoats

DDFN said:


> I thought it was only happening in our small area. Some people saw me buying a lot of feed and asked if I knew about goats. We talked 20 to 30 minutes then made our purchases and left. Husband told me it was because I smelled of animals lol they were buying a goat that week and didn't know anything about them crash course on goats and gave them my number lol


Aw, that was really nice of you. They probably went in that store confused and overwhelmed came out happy and with the number of an awesome goat mentor.


You know you’re from a farm when people call you and ask how the animals are doing before they get around to asking about the human family members.


----------



## DDFN

FizzyGoats said:


> Aw, that was really nice of you. They probably went in that store confused and overwhelmed came out happy and with the number of an awesome goat mentor.
> 
> 
> You know you’re from a farm when people call you and ask how the animals are doing before they get around to asking about the human family members.


Aww thanks. Pretty sure my husband thinks I am looney toons at times. 

Or the family calls and asks how the grand goats grand horses etc are doing. 

You know your from a farm when the animals get Christmas gifts instead if you lol


----------



## BrookviewFarm

when you show up to your IT job with hay and blood in bed of your truck and poop on your shoes and smell like a goat


----------



## DDFN

You know your from a farm when you show up a little late to work with a stethoscope around your neck after leaving the trailer at the vet school when my stallion started to try to colic. 

That's what I get for getting convinced to "board" him at a farm to start standing him out to stud. They weren't cleaning his water buckets or feeding him like he should of been fed. I hauled him out and ended the agreement of standing him there. Note to self don't try to help so called friends with their business.


----------



## double j

happybleats said:


> You know you live on a farm when..
> You must look the part because people stop you in the feed store to get advice on farm supplies, meds or animal care...maybe it's the smell of bucks


Lol. This is so true in a small town. I have people come to my job just to ask a question.


----------



## Goatastic43

You know your on a farm when….

You go to see an action/superhero movie. You come home and the movies still fresh in your mind. You fantasizing about how cool it’d be to be like that and all the awesome things you would do. Then you have to go out and clean stalls….man does reality hit hard!


----------



## Boers4ever

Goatastic43 said:


> You know your on a farm when….
> 
> You go to see an action/superhero movie. You come home and the movies still fresh in your mind. You fantasizing about how cool it’d be to be like that and all the awesome things you would do. Then you have to go out and clean stalls….man does reality hit hard!


I know right!! It hits so hard when I realize I can’t be like Indiana Jones or Robin Hood!


----------



## FizzyGoats

You know you’re from a farm when you are taking a day to relax and that still includes all the regular chores of cleaning barns, feeding, and washing feed and water buckets. 

My sister called and asked what my plans were for the day. I said nothing, I’m going to be lazy today. She asked what I was doing right then because she could hear the goats and turkeys. I said, “Oh, I’m just cleaning the barn.” Apparently our definition of a lazy day differs greatly from others.


----------



## DDFN

FizzyGoats said:


> You know you’re from a farm when you are taking a day to relax and that still includes all the regular chores of cleaning barns, feeding, and washing feed and water buckets.
> 
> My sister called and asked what my plans were for the day. I said nothing, I’m going to be lazy today. She asked what I was doing right then because she could hear the goats and turkeys. I said, “Oh, I’m just cleaning the barn.” Apparently our definition of a lazy day differs greatly from others.


Yes! A farmers lazy is a full day for most people.


----------



## Rancho Draco

FizzyGoats said:


> You know you’re from a farm when you are taking a day to relax and that still includes all the regular chores of cleaning barns, feeding, and washing feed and water buckets.
> 
> My sister called and asked what my plans were for the day. I said nothing, I’m going to be lazy today. She asked what I was doing right then because she could hear the goats and turkeys. I said, “Oh, I’m just cleaning the barn.” Apparently our definition of a lazy day differs greatly from others.


This was me yesterday. I was so beat from the day before that I got up and declared it to be a day off. So I only mucked out the barn, hauled the compost to the garden, and started reorganizing the barn for the winter. Back to work today! Lol


----------



## Goats Rock

I am totally lazy today- I got 6 full hours of sleep, read the Sunday paper (all 15 pages, total!) and will only be out in the barn 9 hours instead of 12 today. Yep,
I love being lazy! (Unless I have a bunch to breed, then 14 or 15 hrs.)


----------



## DDFN

Lol maybe it's just me but you know your from a farm when the house addition that is no longer the formal living room holds extra alfalfa bales for winter. For my defense it's the bagged standlee alfalfa so not much actual hay ends up in the floor. I also keep animal medical supplies on that old dining table for quick access. Lol


----------



## double j

DDFN said:


> Yes! A farmers lazy is a full day for most people.


Right. I tell some people I know that talk about how tried they are, that I do more by 8 am then they have done all day


----------



## Tanya

Chevani and I are up at 4 to get all our personal animals sorted so she can be ready to leave for school by 6.30. Some city kids only wake up at that time. So many moms complain about how tired their kids are. My answer. Come spend a week with us and we can talk again.


----------



## double j

You know you're from a farm, when people call you with free animals because they know you will most likely take them or find someone who will. 
Got the call this morning before 7 am 2 goats need a new home before they get shot. Well my husband is going to get them this afternoon.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

double j said:


> Got the call this morning before 7 am 2 goats need a new home before they get shot. Well my husband is going to get them this afternoon.


What?!? That's horrible!! Thank you for taking them in. What breed are they?


----------



## DDFN

double j said:


> Right. I tell some people I know that talk about how tried they are, that I do more by 8 am then they have done all day


Lol I tell most people I do more before showing up to work than most people do all day lol it's the farm life!


----------



## DDFN

double j said:


> You know you're from a farm, when people call you with free animals because they know you will most likely take them or find someone who will.
> Got the call this morning before 7 am 2 goats need a new home before they get shot. Well my husband is going to get them this afternoon.


Not liking they are going to get shot by liking the fact you all are getting them. 

My vet friends know I always help find homes or take them in myself. I got a flock of Tunis sheep once with a llama because the owner was older and couldn't take care if them any more. My vet knew her and set it up, clean flock and all older animals. Kept them to preserve the breed until we down sized then have to a friend that took on the same task and I had bought a new Tunis ram they got to keep too. Several horses I picked up during my vet teching days. Old broodmares that wouldn't "catch" any more. Would take trailer to work and pick up afterwards. Breeders giving me two fillies because one hit it's head and went blind and they included a registered filly as a buddy. Another giving me a colt that hit it's head while being foaled into a brick stall wall and lost vision. One of my minis was discounted for a good home because leg issue (my studs mini stud companion that's now about 12 years old).


----------



## Calistar

Goatastic43 said:


> You know your on a farm when….
> 
> You go to see an action/superhero movie. You come home and the movies still fresh in your mind. You fantasizing about how cool it’d be to be like that and all the awesome things you would do. Then you have to go out and clean stalls….man does reality hit hard!


My coworkers (a couple of boys in their 20's) and I were recently discussing which Marvel superhero's powers we'd want to have. I said Wanda, because I'd be able to get my farm chores done so much faster! 😆


----------



## Goats Rock

You know that unfortunately you are on a farm and have barns: The average person only keeps goats for 4 years. Then life changes and they get rid of the goats- But, please, 
do not call me saying "I got this doe from you and I have to get rid of her because 1. I'm tired of animals, 2. I'm tired of buying hay and feed 
3. My husband doesn't like goats, 4. Fill in any other excuse.....

I sold that animal 4 years ago, it was a newborn kid, I can't keep everyone. Once they are gone, I cannot dwell on them- (hundreds of kids sold, I would go crazy
worrying about all of them). Now, she wants me to take it back- never been bred, been with horses, has no idea how to be a goat... 

Then another calls, husband had a stroke, do I want the 2 (of quads) does back- 3 years old, Alpine, never been bred- wild, NO! How do I not take them
without sounding like a hateful person? I try and help others, many I send to TGS for good advice and education, etc. but I don't have time, room or inclination 
to take on new animals with my hay supply so tight, it squeaks..... 

But..... they will go to the sale and a meat buyer will get them, boo hoo. Yes, I feel awful, but why is this on me? Sorry, it just gets aggravating when you explain your circumstances
and they don't want to listen- yes, I have a barn, but it is full, I can't take on new, they don't care. I think they feel guilty and are trying to make themselves feel better by making 
me feel bad.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Tough love isn't always easy. 👍💗 I'm sorry people are wanting to dump their obligations onto you Goats Rock. They are looking for a good home and figure that's what the goat(s) would have at your farm. And unfortunately they aren't realizing the responsibility adding more goats entails.


----------



## alwaystj9

What's even worse is when they want you to buy them back for what they paid you...


----------



## DDFN

Or when you tell them to keep them up for a while to bond with them before letting them out with the whole herd in a field. Only to have them contact you that she ran away from the herd and up into the mountains outside of the fence and refused to come back. They wanted me to drive half way across the state to help them find her without offering to pay anything.


----------



## double j

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> What?!? That's horrible!! Thank you for taking them in. What breed are they?


Mixed. Half Nubian half Alpine.


----------



## double j

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> What?!? That's horrible!! Thank you for taking them in. What breed are they?


They have turned out to be really sweet


----------



## FizzyGoats

Aw, they’re so cute. Who could threaten to shoot them? So glad they found a good home with you. 


So I had a “you know your from a farm” moment last night when my husband said this to me, “Your side of the couch has so much hay on it.”


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

So cute, @double j!! Very glad you saved them!

You know you're from a farm when...you sit down next to your mom on the couch and she says "you smell like a buck, just thought you would like to know." Thanks for the compliment mom. 🙄🤣 😆


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

FizzyGoats said:


> Aw, they’re so cute. Who could threaten to shoot them? So glad they found a good home with you.
> 
> 
> So I had a “you know your from a farm” moment last night when my husband said this to me, “Your side of the couch has so much hay on it.”


Oh yeah, except I get hay and burrs in my bed somehow. Not even quite sure how that happens.


----------



## Tanya

You know your from a farm when even the pigs partake in the weekly mud bath to help refresh the skin..... the spa is open....😁


----------



## FizzyGoats

Pig spa. Love it. 
At least it’s cute when a pig takes a mud bath. Not so cute when a thick-coated white guardian pup does it. 



Cedarwinds Farm said:


> Oh yeah, except I get hay and burrs in my bed somehow. Not even quite sure how that happens.


I’m lucky enough not to have many burrs out here, but yep, I end up with hay and straw and sometimes leaves in the bed. I guess it’s my nightly checks right before sleepy time that doom me.


----------



## Goatastic43

You know your on a farm when….

Anyone else have THAT pair of shoes? You know, the pair that’s designated for cleaning stalls and watering gardens? The one you always hide when company comes, because you don’t want them to see those shoes?


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Goatastic43 said:


> You know your on a farm when….
> 
> Anyone else have THAT pair of shoes? You know, the pair that’s designated for cleaning stalls and watering gardens? The one you always hide when company comes, because you don’t want them to see those shoes?


Yes. But I also have a terrible habit of running out to do 'just one thing' in my good shoes. I have a whole lineup of dirty shoes in the closet, which I can't wear until I've scraped the mud and poo off.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Oh yes, almost all my shoes have turned into that pair because I run out to do that one thing real quick (and that inevitably turns into a dozen things). I only have one pair I even bother cleaning any more and those are my ‘going to town’ tennis shoes.


----------



## Rancho Draco

I have a pair of summer boots and winter boots for the barn. I made sure when I got them that they are my easiest pairs of shoes to put on (slip ons) because otherwise I put on something else to go do "that one thing" which turns into 4 hours in the barn 🙄


----------



## Goatastic43

FizzyGoats said:


> Oh yes, almost all my shoes have turned into that pair because I run out to do that one thing real quick (and that inevitably turns into a dozen things). I only have one pair I even bother cleaning any more and those are my ‘going to town’ tennis shoes.


Oh yes that happens too. When ever I buy new shoes I’m always like “Finally! A nice pair of shoes! I will take good care of you!” They never last more than a month….


----------



## Goats Rock

This is from my son that helps and is becoming a co-owner of my farm: You know you are from a farm when you change clothes, shower, etc. Get on a plane
with new clothing, fly 1800 miles for a funeral in Fla. (his bro in law died of Covid at age 30) get to the nice hotel and find hay in your good shoes, later an itch in 
your back and during the service, drives you crazy- later finding one piece of 1st cut hay in your NEW clothes! He said he almost burst out laughing in the lavatory
at the funeral home! Then a goat hair on his new pants. Yep, the farm will follow you everywhere...........


----------



## FizzyGoats

Oh no. First, that’s so sad to hear about his brother in law. Second, I would have been laughing like a loon in the lavatory at the funeral home. If I get emotional and am holding it back, when something strikes me as funny, the laughter demands release. It is so crazy how hay and hair go everywhere with us. At least the smell didn’t follow. Though I love the smell of a barn, apparently not everyone is a fan.


----------



## DDFN

Sorry about the loss but at least he had some humor to keep his feelings up beat!


----------



## Goatastic43

You know your on a farm when…..

Guys, I did a bad thing… I threw hay string away! I knew I shouldn’t have done it, but I was such an eye sore! Just sitting on the shelf collecting dust looking ugly and neon orange. Besides, I hadn’t used it in ages! (3 days)

So, I threw it out! The first day went fine, no problems, and no ugly hay string everywhere!

Then the next day I woke up and goodness gracious!!! Every fence in the county is broke! So I run in the barn to grab my handy, no-so-ugly-anymore hay string. Only to find it gone…. 

So here I still sit, hands in the trash desperately hoping to find a few hay string scraps to fix the broken fences….._sigh_ (also did I mention neon orange is my favorite new color?! )


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Oh no, there is nothing worse than not having "farm rope" when you need it.  I think there may be a possibility it is more handy than duct tape.


----------



## FizzyGoats

You’ve got the bailing twine blues. Growing up, duct tape and bailing twine fixed everything. My husband is super picky on how things are fixed so I rarely get to pull out those two farm staples anymore. I have a huge collection of bailing twine and I had almost convinced myself to toss it all. Now, I’m reconsidering. Maybe I’ll toss half of it. 



You know you’re from a farm if all your animals are fed before any of the humans.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Yep, so true about the feeding times.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

I thought this belonged here. 
Took my coffee out in the woods to check fences this morning. Ended up with a little extra fiber and some goat hair in my cup...still tasted good, though.


----------



## double j

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> I thought this belonged here.
> Took my coffee out in the woods to check fences this morning. Ended up with a little extra fiber and some goat hair in my cup...still tasted good, though.
> View attachment 214769


 nothing better then a little goat hair


----------



## double j

Goatastic43 said:


> You know your on a farm when…..
> 
> Guys, I did a bad thing… I threw hay string away! I knew I shouldn’t have done it, but I was such an eye sore! Just sitting on the shelf collecting dust looking ugly and neon orange. Besides, I hadn’t used it in ages! (3 days)
> 
> So, I threw it out! The first day went fine, no problems, and no ugly hay string everywhere!
> 
> Then the next day I woke up and goodness gracious!!! Every fence in the county is broke! So I run in the barn to grab my handy, no-so-ugly-anymore hay string. Only to find it gone….
> 
> So here I still sit, hands in the trash desperately hoping to find a few hay string scraps to fix the broken fences….._sigh_ (also did I mention neon orange is my favorite new color?! )


Just used some this morning. Came out to the one buck I don't want breeding in the pen with the girls busted the fence


----------



## DDFN

double j said:


> nothing better then a little goat hair


Best part of waking up is leaves and goat hair in my cup! 

I mean yes hang onto the hay strings. Made belts on the fly and reins when needed. Actually had made some nice braided reins when I got bored years ago at the barn.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well I prefer Bailing WIRE! Man I miss that stuff. Twin is fine. But it weathers and wears out. Not Bailing Wire. You could fix all kinds of things with the wire. We really messed up when we started the twine.


----------



## FizzyGoats

I miss the bailing wire too. Those were the days. 

And you gotta love goat hair coffee. Sounds like it should be some fancy brand.


----------



## Goatastic43

FizzyGoats said:


> Sounds like it should be some fancy brand.



How ‘bout this?


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Goatastic43 said:


> How ‘bout this?
> View attachment 214780


Lol!! That is soooo great!! 🤣 You got tech skills girl!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Goatastic43 said:


> How ‘bout this?
> View attachment 214780


I love it! I feel we could make some money on this if we had the right marketing skills.


----------



## Goatastic43

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Lol!! That is soooo great!! 🤣 You got tech skills girl!


Thanks for the compliment, but I’m really not that techy,I just have an app that it easy lol!


----------



## Goatastic43

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> I love it! I feel we could make some money on this if we had the right marketing skills.


I wonder if anyone grows their own coffee on the forum?  Then we’d be in business!


----------



## FizzyGoats

Goatastic43 said:


> How ‘bout this?
> View attachment 214780


Love it. The “with beneficial fiber” really sealed the deal for me. 🤣


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Goatastic43 said:


> I wonder if anyone grows their own coffee on the forum?  Then we’d be in business!


There's a thought! People do cat cafés...we could do a goat one!


----------



## Goatastic43

FizzyGoats said:


> Love it. The “with beneficial fiber” really sealed the deal for me. 🤣


Also just realized I spelled beneficial wrong….🤦‍♀️


----------



## alwaystj9

Animal hair is a condiment at my house....


----------



## Goats Rock

Goat hair somehow weaves its way into everything- and it and hay can be right irritating, especially in places polite people don't pick at 
or itch in public! (under wear, etc).


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> There's a thought! People do cat cafés...we could do a goat one!


Let me know if you start one...I would drive_ really_ far to get coffee with beneficial fiber AND I could even get my goat "fix" in!! Fiber, coffee, and goats, what more could you ask for? It's a win win win situation!! 😅🤣 


Goatastic43 said:


> Also just realized I spelled beneficial wrong….🤦‍♀️


That just makes it even better! 😉😂


----------



## DDFN

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> I love it! I feel we could make some money on this if we had the right marketing skills.


That fire house coffee from the YouTube fire chronicle guys does well so why cant goat coffee with added fiber!


----------



## FizzyGoats

Goatastic43 said:


> Also just realized I spelled beneficial wrong….🤦‍♀️


I didn’t even notice but I think we should keep it as is. 

We need this goat cafe to get going now. I need some farm life coffee!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Goat fiber Coffee, with Farm fresh eggs and mini pig bacon.Yumm Yumm sounds good to me ! 😂🤣 
You could garnish the plate with a couple of chicken feathers! 🤣😂😜


----------



## DDFN

Moers kiko boars said:


> Goat fiber Coffee, with Farm fresh eggs and mini pig bacon.Yumm Yumm sounds good to me ! 😂🤣
> You could garnish the plate with a couple of chicken feathers! 🤣😂😜


You don't know how bad I want to make this into a skit now lol


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

You know you're from a farm when...

You have tons and tons of medical supplies......and only a teeny-tiny percent is actually for humans (aka your own family) while the majority is for your goats (of course)!! 🤣


----------



## DDFN

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> You know you're from a farm when...
> 
> You have tons and tons of medical supplies......and only a teeny-tiny percent is actually for humans (aka your own family) while the majority is for your goats (of course)!! 🤣


And times when the husband gets hurt and you drag over the vet medical supply box to start treating him lol all my betadine, nitrile gloves, gauze and stuff is there for animals not peoples! When you threaten to suture him up in place of an er visit. But honey I always closed for the vets after surgery, just kick and try to bite and I won't know the difference lol


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Tanya

You know you are from a farm when you arrive at work and your daughter accidently put the goats sweetfeed portion in your lunch box rather than their travel container...... not forgetting both containers are the same colour but mine has 3 less scratches on it.....😀


----------



## Tanya

You know you live on a farm when your 11 year old isnt afraid to rin aroind during a storm and her city friend is cowering on the couch...


----------



## Moers kiko boars

You know you are from a farm...when your Mom calls,needs you to come to her house for a birthday party for family members. She lives an hour away. You have a bottle baby goat that is in your house, wearing diapers, being fed every 3 hours. Soooooo you grab a box of prepared diapers, 3 bottles of milk ready to be fed, and your smallest dogs leash & collar. While hubby is loading gifts, and the food for the party. You get their, everyone is soooo excited to see the baby goat. They forget to say hi or give hugs until AFTER they hug the baby goat, take the leash & collar off and take tons of pictures with the baby goat and of the baby goat...🤣😂🙃🥰


----------



## Goatastic43

Moers kiko boars said:


> You know you are from a farm...when your Mom calls,needs you to come to her house for a birthday party for family members. She lives an hour away. You have a bottle baby goat that is in your house, wearing diapers, being fed every 3 hours. Soooooo you grab a box of prepared diapers, 3 bottles of milk ready to be fed, and your smallest dogs leash & collar. While hubby is loading gifts, and the food for the party. You get their, everyone is soooo excited to see the baby goat. They forget to say hi or give hugs until AFTER they hug the baby goat, take the leash & collar off and take tons of pictures with the baby goat and of the baby goat...🤣🥰


 I can just see that! Probably the best birthday surprise ever!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yes until you tell them The Baby Goat is Not your gift
..lol lol 😂🤣🥰


----------



## toth boer goats

You know when you live on a farm when you are going outside in a lightening storm trying to get the goats in the barn, while your better half is yelling at you get in here. It is dangerous. And you say, but I am worried about my goats.


----------



## Tanya

I know that one. My daughter always goes out and rounds up all strays and stragglers. And Ibam normally yelling for her to run... its an old wives tale that you can outrun lightning.


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

You know you're from a farm when you can't tell if you've gotten the last traces of buck stink off, or if you've just gotten used to the smell.


----------



## DDFN

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> You know you're from a farm when you can't tell if you've gotten the last traces of buck stink off, or if you've just gotten used to the smell.


Thats when I ask my husband lol forget the "does this make my butt look big" question most people think wives ask their hubbies but mine is "do I still smell funny?" Or "do I need another shower?" Hahaha


----------



## DDFN

You know your from a farm when you spend more time at the feed and farm stores than you do at home doing laundry. No joke I went to feed store yesterday and back again today. . . They just smile and ask what I forgot lol


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> You know you're from a farm when you can't tell if you've gotten the last traces of buck stink off, or if you've just gotten used to the smell.


Ha! My mom just told me (after I came in from being with the bucks) "well, you smell nice." I knew exactly what she meant by that and I even _changed_ my_ clothes_ and_ washed _my hands _real good _as soon as I came inside! Guess the smell is just stuck on me now....don't care though because I don't notice it at all! 😁 🤣


----------



## happybleats

You know you live on a farm when bags of feed and chaffaye fill the truck bed and you have to shove your own groceries around the kids in the back seat!!


----------



## FizzyGoats




----------



## K.B.

FizzyGoats said:


> View attachment 218065


Omg that's hilarious


----------



## Tanya

That is so funny


----------



## Rancho Draco

Yep🤣 the only thing I don't have in my pockets right now is a syringe and needle


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

You know you live on a farm when the entrance way in your house smells like the barn ... and you don't notice.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

You know you live on a farm when the barn smells like the entrance way in your house ... and you think that is a good thing.


----------



## Goatastic43

You know you on a farm when….

You met someone at the post office….

Hi there! What are you mailing?

Oh, just some Christmas cards, what about you? 

Oh, me….Um….you know….just some…..uh…..chocolate bits to my friend in Michigan…yep….chocolate bits……


----------



## DDFN

You know you live on a farm when. The husband saying something smells funny borrowed a western girth from my friends barn, I ride English, to try a homemade dog sling support for my old shepherd. He thought it was the girth and then leaned in to sniff my barn coat. He literally said, it's just you! 
Ok I'm my defense we have been so busy I haven't washed the barn coat this week. Animal drama vet trips, winter horse camp and evverything. I had to promise to wash my barn coat today. . . . Love does not over come a smelly coat apparently !


----------



## Tanya

There is nothing that can overcome a barn smell.... nope, not even love


----------



## DDFN

Tanya said:


> There is nothing that can overcome a barn smell.... nope, not even love


That's how my husband feels. He said he won't even ride in the truck with me unless I change it lol. Should if added that to our vows. To have and to hold even with smelly barn coats, from this day forward.


----------



## DDFN

You know you're from a farm when: a coworker calls you asking for help getting the skunk smell out of their dog!. Yup. We are virtual this week so everyone is working from home. I get a 6.30 am text about their dog getting sprayed in the face by a skunk. This is a house dog that went to potty and ran back into the house covered in lovely scent of Pepe Le Pew! Their whole house had that lovely perfume before they could get the dog out into the garage.

Gave then the skunk recipe and they bucketed warm water outside to bath the first bath outside. Dried off and then bathed inside after the smell was cut down some. They had the windows open and fans going all day.

After work I get a phone call wanting to know how to descent the towels they used! Guess farm life gives you a skunkpert level of knowledge lol


----------



## KY Goat Girl

You know you are from a farm when you don’t mind picking goat berries out of something by hand.


----------



## Tanya

You know your from a farm when you no longer smell yourself and you know it isnt because you had Covid...


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Tanya said:


> You know your from a farm when you no longer smell yourself and you know it isnt because you had Covid...


That’s a good one and it’s so true!


----------



## Boers4ever

You know you’re from a farm when you have to inform the cashier at the feed store why you’re buying what you’re buying. For example this conversation I had with the cashier who is about my age: 
Me: _buying Tomorrow for doe with mastitis_
Cashier: Hi! What is this for? I’ve never seen that before. 
Me: This is for dairy animals with mastitis, an infection in the udder. 
Cashier: wow I didn’t know you had dairy cows! 
Me: I don’t. This is for my dairy goat. 
Cashier: GOAT?! You can milk a goat?! 
Me: umm yeah…
Cashier: and you like… drink it?? 
Me: yeah… and make ice cream and things with it. 

At this point another lady walks up and starts talking about how awesome goat milk queso is, and gives me a few tips on making it. It was a conversation that I won’t forget anytime soon.


----------



## Goats Rock

You know you are from a farm when you have to explain to the County Auditor why your property should stay CAUV (current agricultural use value) .
I explained that I have a goat dairy- That we milk and sell the milk to a cheese creamery- and I file taxes with the IRS. No under the table stuff- all USDA
gov't legal, etc. 

So the C. Auditor wants to know how much of my property is pasture- None- it's all woods and a pond. (small lake)
Auditor- If you don't have a pasture- you can't claim CAUV
Me: They are goats, they don't graze like cows, they browse like deer
Him: Is your property fenced
Me: In the summer I use portable electric fencing and move it around for the goats- they eat the brush, poison ivy, etc.
Him: So you only have a pasture for 3 months?
Me: No- as soon as snow melts and greenery shows, they are out browsing- (mainly all the non milkers)
Him: well, you are a part time farmer, then.
Me: (getting ticked) No- I am like a cow dairy farmer- I can only let my herd out when the weather is permitting- dairy cows don't go in pasture in Jan.
neither do goats.
Him: ok, but we still are taxing the lake as residential property!
Me: (really mad, now) WAIT! MY goats drink that lake- that is where their drinking water comes from when in the woods. It has to be agricultural too!
(it used to be- if a lake or pond was surrounded by CAUV land, it was automatically CAUV..They changed that! 
Him: You have a house and garage and barn? 
Me: Nope- house, 2 barns- the pole barn with garage doors houses all my bucks and hay and tractor. (it started out life supposed to be a garage- never had a car in it!)

Anyway- they finally agreed I am agriculture- amazing......this is not a hobby, it is a full time job.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@Goats Rock ...you have AMAZING Patience! Thats awesome, that they took the long way around. Over the hills and around the.bridge to GET IT! lol😂😁😂


----------



## luvmyherd

You know you are from a farm when you are invited to a vegetarian friend's house for dinner and see them turn slightly green when you casually chat about how the baby chicks and some of the goats are for eating.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

luvmyherd said:


> You know you are from a farm when you are invited to a vegetarian friend's house for dinner and see them turn slightly green when you casually chat about how the baby chicks and some of the goats are for eating.


Well.....are you still friends?? 😜🤣


----------



## luvmyherd

Yeah, they seem bemused by us but are also amazed at our lifestyle. After all; we put up with their "smart" house.
Alexa do this! Alexa do that.😝


----------



## Tanya

You know you are from a farm when you siblings come and visit all dressed up expecting a "high tea" and you offer them biscuites and warm lemonade because yor power is down and you cannot make tea..... and then when you say lets go for a walk they are shocked that you offer them gumboots because their Vitones she will get all yukkie


----------



## Rancho Draco

This was actually my mother not me but I still thought it was funny.

You know you are from a farm when you forgot to thaw out milk for your coffee so you put goat colostrum in it because it's all you have in the fridge.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

That’s honestly sounds gross to me because I’ve never thought about drinking colostrum.  I’m trying to imagine yellowish “milk” in my morning coffee.  
Anyway, it is pretty funny though!


----------



## Tanya

You know you are from a farm when your orphan chick has breakfast with you at the table.


----------



## DDFN

Tanya said:


> You know you are from a farm when you siblings come and visit all dressed up expecting a "high tea" and you offer them biscuites and warm lemonade because yor power is down and you cannot make tea..... and then when you say lets go for a walk they are shocked that you offer them gumboots because their Vitones she will get all yukkie


I always have extra boots for when family visits too! Well and old meat butchering smocks/jackets that protect their clothes from dirt.


----------



## BarnOwl

When you’re in the school lobby to pick your son up early for a medical appointment and find two freshly laid eggs in your coat pocket. (At least I didn’t put them in my back pocket and sit on them…not that I’ve done that). 🤣


----------



## DDFN

You could of told the doctor here take two and call me in the morning!


----------



## toth boer goats

How cute Tanya.


----------



## DDFN

You know your from a farm when you have friends over to do barn chores! Lol
Well we had planned a full stall stripping and rebedding day but with the tree cutting and all other stuff it ended up being a one stall stripping day. So thankful to have a good friend that enjoys helping at the barn. I help at hers so we kinds take turns.


----------



## Goatastic43

You know your on a farm when you go to rinse, what you think is paint, off your hands. When it doesn’t come off you remember that it’s Blue-Kote


----------



## luvmyherd

BarnOwl said:


> When you’re in the school lobby to pick your son up early for a medical appointment and find two freshly laid eggs in your coat pocket. (At least I didn’t put them in my back pocket and sit on them…not that I’ve done that). 🤣


That reminds me of something that happened years ago but relates to what happened yesterday.

Back in the 80's I went to get clothes out of the dryer to find cooked egg all over everything 😝 

Yesterday I was putting clothes into the dryer and heard clinking in the washer. I felt around and found alfalfa pellets that I forgot to take out of my fleece pocket.
I was actually tickled because I have missed that sort of thing.😁


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Lilgoatgal

Loving all of these! You know you're from a farm when you go through the chick-fil-a drive through and the exceptionally polite person taking your order is losing their patience because you can't hear a thing over the noise of the goat in heat bleating from the back seat.


----------



## FizzyGoats

You know you’re from a farm when you are driving and turn on your windshield wipers and goat poop goes flying.


----------



## happybleats

Oh farm life is fantastic!! 
My proud moments are when you know you live on a farm when your children jump into action to help a friend whose cancer returned..first thing they do is make a date to go and care for her goats..trims, dewormer and copper and what ever farm chores needed done!


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## FizzyGoats

happybleats said:


> Oh farm life is fantastic!!
> My proud moments are when you know you live on a farm when your children jump into action to help a friend whose cancer returned..first thing they do is make a date to go and care for her goats..trims, dewormer and copper and what ever farm chores needed done!


Love this so much! Those kiddos were definitely raised right.


----------



## luvmyherd

happybleats said:


> Oh farm life is fantastic!!
> My proud moments are when you know you live on a farm when your children jump into action to help a friend whose cancer returned..first thing they do is make a date to go and care for her goats..trims, dewormer and copper and what ever farm chores needed done!


Heartwarming tale. You should be proud.😇


----------



## DDFN

You know your from a farm when. . . the bojangles drive thru person knows your dog and goat names and not yours! Lol


----------



## NigerianNewbie

You know you are from a farm when the dogs choose carrots over dog biscuits when given the choice between the two and are referred to as "country dogs" by family members.


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## luvmyherd

You know you are from a farm when you go to clean the lint trap in your dryer and it is full of straw.








Happened today.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Yes, that happens to me all the time.


----------



## DDFN

luvmyherd said:


> You know you are from a farm when you go to clean the lint trap in your dryer and it is full of straw.
> View attachment 223654
> 
> Happened today.


Yours makes it to the drier? My washer looks like a hay steamer! I have to clean the hay out to wash other clothes (non barn stuff). It's a front load washer and it all gets stuck to the side.


----------



## Rancho Draco

DDFN said:


> Yours makes it to the drier? My washer looks like a hay steamer! I have to clean the hay out to wash other clothes (non barn stuff). It's a front load washer and it all gets stuck to the side.


Same here!


----------



## DDFN

You know your from a farm when. . . A student asks you if you have every eaten a brown egg before (they just found out there are brown eggs and not all are white eggs) and you says yes including that you have also eaten green and blue ones before too. They thought I was lying so I googled chicken breeds and egg colors to show then olive eggers, Easter eggers, buff Orpington and so on. We had an agricultural lesson today in STEM.


----------



## DDFN

Rancho Draco said:


> Same here!


Ok was starting to think there was something wrong with me. Lol 
Well about the only thing that makes it to the drier is my husband's ear plugs. I don't understand why he doesn't check his pockets better. Lol


----------



## Rancho Draco

DDFN said:


> Ok was starting to think there was something wrong with me. Lol
> Well about the only thing that makes it to the drier is my husband's ear plugs. I don't understand why he doesn't check his pockets better. Lol


Nope! I have to take a cloth and wipe out the washer. 

Somehow those little foam earplugs never come out in the washer. I don't get it. Spare coins usually make it to the drier as well.


----------



## DDFN

Rancho Draco said:


> Nope! I have to take a cloth and wipe out the washer.
> 
> Somehow those little foam earplugs never come out in the washer. I don't get it. Spare coins usually make it to the drier as well.


Exactly! Well that and I occasionally on accident launder money lol had a couple of bills make it into the wash and dryer before lol. Told the husband of it happened again we may get reported. He didn't like my joke! Lol


----------



## Rancho Draco

DDFN said:


> Exactly! Well that and I occasionally on accident launder money lol had a couple of bills make it into the wash and dryer before lol. Told the husband of it happened again we may get reported. He didn't like my joke! Lol


Ha! That hilarious


----------



## DDFN

Rancho Draco said:


> Ha! That hilarious


Glad someone thinks so my hubby didnt. I think he thought I hit my head or something lol


----------



## FizzyGoats

I usually have plenty to get a bunch out of the washer and the dryer, no matter how many times I clean my pockets first.


----------



## DDFN

Sorry! Hay is every where!


----------



## luvmyherd

I really knew that I was from a farm (and so did everyone in the waiting room) when I took my daughter-in-law to the doctor.
It was raining so I had rolled up my pants legs to do chores. While sitting there I noticed I had only rolled one leg back down. So, I bent over to unroll the other one and hay fell out all over the floor.
I am afraid I looked pretty comical trying to casually brush it under my chair. 😳


----------



## goathiker

Hubby and I always had an agreement that any money I found in the wash was mine lol.

You know you're from a farm when you have a puppy recovering from parvovirus and the ewes are lambing.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

luvmyherd said:


> You know you are from a farm when you go to clean the lint trap in your dryer and it is full of straw.
> View attachment 223654
> 
> Happened today.


Ours is usually full of goat and dog hair from where I’ve cuddled all my shedding babies.


----------



## FizzyGoats

luvmyherd said:


> I really knew that I was from a farm (and so did everyone in the waiting room) when I took my daughter-in-law to the doctor.
> It was raining so I had rolled up my pants legs to do chores. While sitting there I noticed I had only rolled one leg back down. So, I bent over to unroll the other one and hay fell out all over the floor.
> I am afraid I looked pretty comical trying to casually brush it under my chair.


This made me laugh. Love it. 



goathiker said:


> Hubby and I always had an agreement that any money I found in the wash was mine lol.
> 
> You know you're from a farm when you have a puppy recovering from parvovirus and the ewes are lambing.


First, that’s a fair agreement. 
Second, holy cow you’ve got a lot going on. I hope the pup makes a full recovery and the lambing goes smoothly. I don’t know how you do it all. 


This one is a new one for me, but you know you’re from a farm when you think you’ve washed the buck smell off and don’t smell it anymore but your family does and points it out, repeatedly.


----------



## Tanya

You know you are from a farm when you are invited to a city wedding. You arrive in your mud smeared car and your left shoe is covered in grass and goo..... you just had to tell your animals you will be home a bit late.


----------



## Hounddog23

You know your from a farm when your having dreams of getting to milk your FF that your waiting in to kid 😆


----------



## happybleats

^^ yup and You know you live in a farm when you do a happy dance everytime you check the development of you FF s udder


----------



## Hounddog23

happybleats said:


> ^^ yup and You know you live in a farm when you do a happy dance everytime you check the development of you FF s udder


Im doing that daily here! Lol


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Jessica84

Lol my cell phone has been acting up so I thought it was because my storage was full. So for HOURS I went threw deleting pictures, most were……….back side pictures lol I laughed and thought man if someone ever got ahold of my phones pictures they would think I was a weird perv! And then what are the two first pictures I took? One of my cows udder and a screen shot of her udder last year when she was in labor to compare how much larger it is this year


----------



## Rancho Draco

Yes I have to go through and delete pictures of goats until I have enough storage sometimes. There's a fair mix of front and back end pictures lol


----------



## happybleats

Goodness...rhe loads of pictures we have..
You know you live in the farm when you have more pictures if animals then my human kids lol
Or when you have to do what I just did and inform if your talking about goat kids or human kids lol


----------



## Goatastic43

You know your on a farm when you have a dream your doe (who isn’t even pregnant) had quads and you wake up crying when you realize it was just a dream!


----------



## KY Goat Girl

FizzyGoats said:


> This one is a new one for me, but you know you’re from a farm when you think you’ve washed the buck smell off and don’t smell it anymore but your family does and points it out, repeatedly.


Yes!!!!! This one is me and my mom! She ALWAYS notices the buck smell more than anybody else.


----------



## Jessica84

happybleats said:


> Goodness...rhe loads of pictures we have..
> You know you live in the farm when you have more pictures if animals then my human kids lol
> Or when you have to do what I just did and inform if your talking about goat kids or human kids lol


Oh thank goodness you admitted that because I was feeling so guilty I had so much more goat pictures then human pictures lol I kept telling myself I have more goats then kids, I have more goats then kids


----------



## luvmyherd

goathiker said:


> You know you're from a farm when you have a puppy recovering from parvovirus


Oh dear! I had to nurse a dog through parvo years ago. She made a full recovery but it was a lot of hard work. I hope your little one recovers fully.


----------



## Tanya

You know you are from a farm when you get to take pictures of sunsets the colour of red wine.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

FizzyGoats said:


> This one is a new one for me, but you know you’re from a farm when you think you’ve washed the buck smell off and don’t smell it anymore but your family does and points it out, repeatedly.


Just read a thread about making coffee soap, and a couple of members gave it a thumbs up for removing buck smell.


----------



## DDFN

Tanya said:


> You know you are from a farm when you are invited to a city wedding. You arrive in your mud smeared car and your left shoe is covered in grass and goo..... you just had to tell your animals you will be home a bit late.


Lol I went to a wedding once when I was still in college and was driving the hatch back. I wasn't allowed to drive the nicer car to the barn. So I had two bales if hay in the hatch and stopped by the wedding barn heading to the barn lol I did take my barn boots off first and wear nice shoes with my dress. Then fed in boots and the dress. Lol 

Repeat after me. I will not wear my nice clothes to the barn. . . I will not wear my nice clothes to the barn. Oh at least I can change out of dress shoes for the barn


----------



## DDFN

That's the reason I can't have an iPhone. Killed mine in 6 months with too many pictures. I still am missing most of my saddlebred filly foal pics because they are stuck on that silly iphone. I went back to Samsung with large sd cards lol and I fill them up and start a new one lol


----------



## luvmyherd

I remember going to a rather fancy party in San Francisco. It is always cold there. I was wearing a long crepe dress and fancy shoes.
I wound up sitting on the stairs chatting with some guys and asked if they could keep a secret. I lifted my dress enough to expose my long underwear.😱
They thought that was quite amusing so I went on talking about my farm and when we got to goats I found myself saying, "I can't imagine my life without goats!" 
I realize that does not sound all that strange here but with a bunch of socialites; I got some odd looks indeed.
👀


----------



## FizzyGoats

NigerianNewbie said:


> Just read a thread about making coffee soap, and a couple of members gave it a thumbs up for removing buck smell.


I’ll have to try it. My family will be grateful for the tip.


----------



## DDFN

luvmyherd said:


> I remember going to a rather fancy party in San Francisco. It is always cold there. I was wearing a long crepe dress and fancy shoes.
> I wound up sitting on the stairs chatting with some guys and asked if they could keep a secret. I lifted my dress enough to expose my long underwear.😱
> They thought that was quite amusing so I went on talking about my farm and when we got to goats I found myself saying, "I can't imagine my life without goats!"
> I realize that does not sound all that strange here but with a bunch of socialites; I got some odd looks indeed.
> 👀


They used to call me a nun when I first started at work. I always wore capris or long leggings under all my dresses. I didn't want to get cold for one thing and didn't want to expose anything to my high school male students and most of all once home I could pull off the dress and go straight to the barn in the leggings or capris and I had a under shirt on under the dress too! Lol

Most the time I had my barn boots in the car (tall boots) and would leave dress shoes in floor board for when I got to work lol I am low maintaince


----------



## Tanya

You know you are from a farm when you teach a rooster to roost like this....


----------



## toth boer goats

That is cute.


----------



## DDFN

You know your from a farm when you actually get a bit sad when it's too muddy to cut trees. . . I had planned to cut the two red maples before they started budding this year but no! This muddy horrible weather has kept me from cutting them and they started budding this week. Saddens my farmers heart lol


----------



## Tanya

You know you are from a farm when your kid turns 2, 9 days before your child and your child decides on a goat and horse themed birthday party... 🙄


----------



## DDFN

Lol so you know your from a farm when you are planning a 4.5 hour one way (9 hour total round trip) just to pick up some hertiage hard to find apple trees to add to our small orchard. . . Yup may be going to North Carolina in the near future. Lol 

Then wonder if if you can happen to find some buff Orpington chickens out that way to make the trip even better lol


----------



## DDFN

You know your from a farm when the main highway road is closed off of the interstate exit for a bad wreck and yoy have to take an exit you don't normally drive to get home. You call your husband and he is no help (said I know is there is a way but can't remember) so you call your dad and he tries to tell you part of the way. You start heading west (dad literally said you want the sun in your eyes the whole way home and you k ow it's the right roads lol). I get so far and see a fence I remember! I had came across the sheep farm we had bought a Tunis ram from many many many years ago. Turned down that road and remembered my way home. Lol thought it was funny when we had bought him it being the only farm left as the city took over the farm land and it still stands today! That family refused to sell it. Glad they didn't because I may still be driving into the sun lol


----------



## Hounddog23

You know you are from a farm.. when its 6 am and you have chickens peckin n sqwuaking at your front door like where are you!?!?! Lol 😆


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## DDFN

You know your from a farm when. . . You stop unloading wood to offer to provide grain to the police to help catch 3 cows that have appeared out of no where. No body knows who they are or where they go. Haven't been cattle on our road for about 3 years now. We all had a good laugh saying if they couldn't find the owners we would be eating good tonight lol. Cows running wild through the cemetery and people's yards. One officer I found out is from Texas and they called him Tex. Lol I asked where his lasso was so we could rope the ring leader. Then he got charged by the trio. My husband took a picture while I went to the front of the situation lol.


----------



## DDFN

Ok it's no joke at this point. Just met the owners that seem to know nothing about cattle. They bought these 3 cows today and just put them out in the old cattle farm field at the end of my road. Ok hasn't had anything in it in about 3 years and even back then they couldn't keep anything in the fields. I have had horses from there in my yard before.

It's in my garden area between my house and my parents. The way I walk home at night. I am still back up at my parents because I went to walk home and still saw the commotion. (Mind you I carried the lounge whip home just incase). Talked to the owners and it's sad. They warned 3 people have already been hurt by them and they can't find anyone to tranquilize them. They are aggressive and they said if they can't find someone to sedate it they may just put them down. So now I am worried that they may shoot up towards my barn or even through the house as we sleep at this point. I went back up to my parents place until thing a settle. At least their house is up hill and less likely to get shot at up here.

This post may over lap into a pet peeve. People knowing how to keep their animals in a fence and not harm people. 

Please pray at this point that the cows can be handled either way in a safe manner that limits harm to all. Wow what we thought would be a giggle and something to talk about as a funny memory has turned into a disaster.


----------



## Goatastic43

Gosh what a mess!  I will be praying!


----------



## DDFN

Thanks. I had already suggested they try the local vet school since they handle wild life. They said the vets there would not come out (guessing they aren't existing clients so of course they won't come out on emergency). I even called the local farmer that has his own cattle and processes deer and cattle for people. He had the same response of call a vet to do it. I know regular nonwild life vets can't do this because they can't get close enough to handle it to sedate. . Just had another guy that lives on the road and works for the county call my dad to ask me for help. He didn't know I had already told them everything they should do and contact. Sorry I am not going to risk my life with someone else's aggressive cow that is now scared. No way I can get close and sedate it in the dark without a chute. If it is still loose in the morning I am going to suggest they get cattle panels or round pen panels and make a make shift pen to run it in and then back a trailer to run then in or let us put them down for them. I have no idea where they got them from but this is not your normal cow behavior. Too many factors changes in one day foe these 3 poor cows.


----------



## luvmyherd

That is really sad as well as scary. Hope the poor things can be caught even if ultimately they have to be put down.


----------



## DDFN

Me too it's past 11.30 here and I still can't walk home. Tried using a lounge whip from behind 3 vehicles to get her to move her feet and self away from my place but nope she is too scared. Sleeping next door for the night and now they are knocking on the door over here. Nope nada answering I offered many solutions. Before deciding I would dawn some of my mother's pjs and call it a night. And they had the nerve to talk to me like I was the clueless person when I was offering solutions. I feel like I should start a thread "as the cow poos" instead of clogging up this one. Just beyond frustrated and tired. And they are making a ruckus outside and amazed someone hasn't called the law on them for disturbing the peace.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Gosh! That’s just ridiculous! Sorry your dealing with all that. I’m praying! 

You know your from a farm when your eating your cereal and look down to see a goat hair floating around in it.


----------



## Tanya

You know you are from a farm when this critter has hidden in your dish spinge container.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Yikes! That scorpion is huge.


----------



## Tanya

He is beautiful.


----------



## DDFN

Tanya said:


> You know you are from a farm when this critter has hidden in your dish spinge container.
> View attachment 224440


Wow! They only get about 2 to 3 inches here in Tenn. Maybe it was trying to help with the dishes?


----------



## Tanya

I think he probably was.


----------



## DDFN

Tanya said:


> I think he probably was.


He is much by her than our Tenn ones and thicker. Did he get any dishes done before you told him break time? 

Been up most of the night from the dairy disaster and about to brave feeding my critters late. Just heard the roaming cattle trucks circling their prey again. 

You know your from a farm when the animals are the alarm clock and the snooze button doesn't work without feed!


----------



## DDFN

You know your from a farm when you have become more invested and worried about the now single missing cow on the loose than the actual owners. I am worrying myself to death trying to think of how far they have run it and where it could of settled down in the rain and storms today. Yes there is some grass but I know it was already ribby and needing some grain. I shouldn't get so worked up over it but I have. 

Is it hungry? Is it lonely and scared? Is it stuck in someone's old fencing so far off the road that no one will see and find it?


----------



## FizzyGoats

Well now I’m worried about the cow. Let me know if you find anything out.


----------



## FizzyGoats

It’s too bad we’re so far apart. I call the people down the road from me the cow patrol. They have a system I’ve never seen for getting spooked and stray cattle. They have two sets of dogs and great cattle horses, and of course they can rope and ride. They have dogs that look like big sleek hunting dogs. Those dogs go out first and find and contain the cattle. It’s crazy. They’ll sprint right past the herd to go find the strays. It’s like they know. Once those dogs have contained them, the cattle dogs, horses, and humans arrive to do their thing. It seems to be an effective system.


----------



## DDFN

Sorry we can worry together now. I wished we were closer too. We could of have a helper party to "save the cows". Not a peta movement but a safely get them home movement. We used to have ropers in the area but everyone got out of it. I need to update the other post with the last conversation I over heard with the people.


----------



## Tanya

Oh no. You have a third worried person and I am so far off the beaten track...


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ok...start PRAYING! 🛐 The answers will come!


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Wow, @FizzyGoats! That’s so cool! Much easier than chasing cows all over the place.


----------



## luvmyherd

Wow! That makes me think of my mother. Her father was a real cowboy and at 5ft nothing and 89lb; she used to round up cattle. Hard for me to even imagine.🤠


----------



## luvmyherd

when at 7:56 you comment that "it has been a fruitful day" because...
Your husband and son have slaughtered 11 chickens and you have processed them in the kitchen, roasted one with rice and broccoli, fed the livestock and milked a goat and are ready for about an hour of TV before you collapse.
🌌


----------



## FizzyGoats

Wow, that was a busy, productive day. My list of things that got done yesterday is embarrassingly short. The list of things started was a mile long. It was one of those days.


----------



## luvmyherd

I have lots of those kinds of days myself. Feels good to have one where things get scratched off the list.😄


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ya know your from a farm. When its 78° outside, you take 3 bottle babies out with you to the birthing barn. You are sweeping out the barn, cleaning out old straw. Sweating, the winds blowing about 40m.p.h. The new Mamas and new babies are playing with the bottle kids. You get finished. Its all nice & clean. You put up the tools. Go in the house, feed the bottle babies, put them in diapers. Go to the bathroom, you see yourself in the mirror. 😱😖You have brown sweat dust and whatever else streaking your face, hair full of straw bits,standing up. Your grey shirt is sweaty and filthy. So....time for a shower!


----------



## KY Goat Girl

That’s a good one! I have cleanout days like that!


----------



## toth boer goats

☝


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

So I was going through my coat pockets, trying to find the truck keys, and came up with a scur that had fallen off one of my goats a few weeks ago. I have no idea why that ended up in my pocket!
Incidentally, the reason I was looking for the keys in the first place was so I could drive over to the neighbor's in the rain and bring home our two goofy back porch cats that had been missing for a day and a half.


----------



## DDFN

You know your from a farm when you are checking out nice fencing on your drive home! Yup started car pooling with a coworker since gas has gone so high. Driving a different way to pick up her daughter has very fancy nice fences and talking about how pretty but not good for livestock hahahah.


----------



## luvmyherd

DDFN said:


> You know your from a farm when you are checking out nice fencing on your drive home! Yup started car pooling with a coworker since gas has gone so high. Driving a different way to pick up her daughter has very fancy nice fences and talking about how pretty but not good for livestock hahahah.


Funny, my husband and I were coming home from the vet and saw some beautiful fencing. He pointed out how expensive it was and I commented on how livestock would never escape. All welded steel!


----------



## Rancho Draco

DDFN said:


> You know your from a farm when you are checking out nice fencing on your drive home! Yup started car pooling with a coworker since gas has gone so high. Driving a different way to pick up her daughter has very fancy nice fences and talking about how pretty but not good for livestock hahahah.


Oh yeah. There's a ranch on the way to church that has not very beautiful but amazingly functional fencing and I have to oogle at it every time I see it.


----------



## DDFN

Rancho Draco said:


> Oh yeah. There's a ranch on the way to church that has not very beautiful but amazingly functional fencing and I have to oogle at it every time I see it.


There is something special about functional fencing that makes the heart skip a beat!


----------



## luvmyherd

I definitely, beyond any shadow of a doubt, knew I live on a farm when.....

...I got up this morning and this is what my husband had left for me on the white board.










Not many people would understand that at all but I know y'all do.😆


----------



## DDFN

That's so normal lol for us.


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Tanya

You know you are from a farm when you arrive at a balet exam with straw in your bun...


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Tanya

Yeah. And feed in your ballet shoes.... its aweful.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Tanya said:


> Yeah. And feed in your ballet shoes.... its aweful.


I know. I hate that.


----------



## luvmyherd

Or you discover after a car trip trip that there is straw stuck in the jibitz on your Crocs.
Especially when it is so obvious and you don't even notice.☺


----------



## DDFN

#1 You know your from a farm when your friends come over for random barn chores or to help in the garden hahaha farm friends!

Was running the tiller my friend pulled in and I pointed to gloves. We worked until she had to leave and gave her 3 bags of feed I had picked up for her.

#2 You know your from a farm when you pick up grain for a friend while at feed store because her store is out of senior feed. (Then see above lol)


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## gabriella2000

You know your from a farm when table talk is on the goats having worms or the chicken is sick ,or say you could eat while the doe is kidding and you are serious.😁


----------



## luvmyherd

Hey! Sometimes it takes hours. Of course you can eat. Last time I ran in and came out with food and a cup of tea.


----------



## Goatastic43

You know your on a farm when you chances of having baby goats again goes from 10% to 60% and all you can do is skip around the house!


----------



## gabriella2000

DDFN said:


> I thought it was only happening in our small area. Some people saw me buying a lot of feed and asked if I knew about goats. We talked 20 to 30 minutes then made our purchases and left. Husband told me it was because I smelled of animals lol they were buying a goat that week and didn't know anything about them crash course on goats and gave them my number lol


I wish I had a goat mentor


----------



## DDFN

gabriella2000 said:


> I wish I had a goat mentor


Well you come to the right place. Tons of goat mentors here!


----------



## luvmyherd

Goatastic43 said:


> You know your on a farm when you chances of having baby goats again goes from 10% to 60% and all you can do is skip around the house!


And when it goes to 100%, like it did for me recently; you're like:


----------



## Goatastic43

luvmyherd said:


> And when it goes to 100%, like it did for me recently; you're like:
> View attachment 226612


Exactly! Hopefully I’ll be doing that dance soon lol!


----------



## Nubian-Shepherdess

I'm kind of late in posting, but here she goes. You know you are from a farm when you save your dirty work clothes from being washed, because you headed right back out the next day to do it all again.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Nubian-Shepherdess said:


> I'm kind of late in posting, but here she goes. You know you are from a farm when you save your dirty work clothes from being washed, because you headed right back out the next day to do it all again.


Oh gosh. I do this all the time. 


You know you’re from a farm when you and your LGD are looking for hidden turkey eggs near the fence and a neighbor walking by says, “You need a bath,” and you don’t know if she’s talking to you or the dog.


----------



## Tanya

You know your from the farm and wearing yesterdays clothes when you get asked" Tanya. You run outa gas again?"


----------



## luvmyherd

After 5 years without livestock I had kind of forgotten about barn clothes. Now I have even been known to go out to milk in my PJ's if I know I am going to take a bath and don clean clothes for the rest of the day.
I also find barn clothes draped over my bathroom shelf to be put back on in the morning.
So yep! I know I live on a farm.👩‍🌾


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## luvmyherd

DO NOT READ IF SENSITIVE!!




I really knew I was living on a farm when I heard a dog in my yard and went out to find a chicken with its head half off. My husband wasn't home so I took a deep breath, caught her, got the hatchet, went to the stump and finished the job.
But what really made me feel like a farmgirl was when I took her in, plucked and dressed her in the kitchen sink and served her with carrots and potatoes.😏


----------



## Rancho Draco

Yes I suppose that's one of the "I live on a farm" moments. Somewhat related is you know you live on a farm when you are considering if an animal you found dead has been dead long enough to bury or if it's still good to eat.


----------



## Boadicea

You know you’re from a farm when... you have to explain to your 7 year old daughter how to use the whip cream can... “it’s like a teat- just press it sideways”. Then she gets it, lol!


----------



## KY Goat Girl

That’s a good one!


----------



## Boers4ever

You know you’re from a farm when you work family vacations around goats. Examples: “we can’t go then because it will be kidding season!”, “we can’t go then because its will be worm season!”, “well I guess we could go then but I’ll have to find someone to milk Poppy!” I have said all of these at least once lol.


----------



## luvmyherd

Boers4ever said:


> You know you’re from a farm when you work family vacations around goats. Examples: “we can’t go then because it will be kidding season!”, “we can’t go then because its will be worm season!”, “well I guess we could go then but I’ll have to find someone to milk Poppy!” I have said all of these at least once lol.


I think everyone here can identify with _that_. We are currently working on our summer plans to accommodate milking/drying off/breeding Tawny and The Brat Jr's kidding.




Rancho Draco said:


> Yes I suppose that's one of the "I live on a farm" moments. Somewhat related is you know you live on a farm when you are considering if an animal you found dead has been dead long enough to bury or if it's still good to eat.


We actually had a doe smother in the winter so we felt the meat would be safe. After all the work was done and she was in the freezer; we remembered she had recently had antibiotics.


----------



## Boadicea

I’m currently making a chart to show breeding, kidding and in milk dates for the girls so I can line up the schedule with my pregnancy. I’m due at the end of December...


----------



## DDFN

You know your from a farm when you do dressage with your horses a little different than the fancy barns. . . 

Had a FB memory pop up from when I was helping a friend train one of her horses for dressage. Here was our pattern. . . 

Working trot to walk, halt at cinderblock. Walk to cow, pick up trot, circle around cinderblock, down to walk at ground pole. At Thistle bush relax walk diagonal, pick up working trot at erosion, circle around cinderblock, working trot to walk, halt at cinder block.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Boadicea said:


> I’m currently making a chart to show breeding, kidding and in milk dates for the girls so I can line up the schedule with my pregnancy. I’m due at the end of December...


Oh congrats to you!!!


----------



## Nubian-Shepherdess

Boadicea said:


> I’m currently making a chart to show breeding, kidding and in milk dates for the girls so I can line up the schedule with my pregnancy. I’m due at the end of December...


That's so exciting! Is it your first?


----------



## Tanya

You know you live on a farm...















Need I say more


----------



## Boadicea

KY Goat Girl said:


> Oh congrats to you!!!


Thank you!!!!




Nubian-Shepherdess said:


> That's so exciting! Is it your first?


Thanks! It’s my eighth!


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Boadicea said:


> Thank you!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! It’s my eighth!


Wow! That’s so cool! What are the age ranges of the others? Do they all like farm life and work?


----------



## Nubian-Shepherdess

Boadicea said:


> Thank you!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! It’s my eighth!


Good for you! I seven siblings so, I know about big families, and they are truly a blessing!


----------



## Boadicea

My oldest is 15 and my youngest is 2. Number 5 especially loves everything outdoors and animal related. Number 4 especially loves the rabbits and goats so he helps with them the most. All of them like it and are great helps. Farm work is my “me” time. I’m going to have to learn to let the kids do the jobs as we head into summer in Texas... it’s already brutally hot!


----------



## Boadicea

Nubian-Shepherdess said:


> Good for you! I seven siblings so, I know about big families, and they are truly a blessing!


I just have one sister. My husband and I knew we always wanted a big family but I was told I could never have children as a young woman. Guess God had different plans!


----------



## Boadicea

Nubian-Shepherdess said:


> Good for you! I seven siblings so, I know about big families, and they are truly a blessing!


What number are you in the lineup?


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Boadicea said:


> My oldest is 15 and my youngest is 2. Number 5 especially loves everything outdoors and animal related. Number 4 especially loves the rabbits and goats so he helps with them the most. All of them like it and are great helps. Farm work is my “me” time. I’m going to have to learn to let the kids do the jobs as we head into summer in Texas... it’s already brutally hot!


That’s pretty cool! And you don’t have to tell me about TX heat. Lol I used to live there.


----------



## Boers4ever

Texas is hot


----------



## Lilgoatgal

I realized I'm from a farm today when I horrified my friend by hoisting a squirmy buckling's crotch into her face and asking if "everything looks okay around that green ring" as I'm feeling to make sure all the right parts are in the right places.


----------



## Nubian-Shepherdess

Boadicea said:


> What number are you in the lineup?


I'm number six! The oldest is 32 the youngest is sixteen!


----------



## Nubian-Shepherdess

You know you are from a farm when your favorite Christmas present was chore boots. I got a really sturdy pair and I wear them all over the place!


----------



## luvmyherd

Oh yeah! I remember well the Christmas my husband built me a new milking stool. It replaced an upside-down bucket. Still use it, still love it.


----------



## Rancho Draco

My mother had texted my grandmother a few days ago asking for her pattern for making boot covers. Well she made some up and shipped them to us and we got them as a surprise delivery today. You know you are from a farm when getting homemade boot covers in the mail is by far the highlight of the day.


----------



## Tanya

You know you are from a farm when you start using farm animals and tgeir mating habbits as analogies to explain human behavior. My boss was horrified when I addressed the directors in this way during an HR meeting about staff turnover.


----------



## Nubian-Shepherdess

You know you are from a farm when you know which goat is talking by the sound of their bleat! I love being able to identify mine, it makes me happy.😊


----------



## DDFN

You know your from a farm when you check out your LGD barking and feel blessed that he alerted to two snakes in the shed row. Only to realize they were two eastern kingsnakes and tell him he was a good boy but they need to stay. Left the two breeding and have hoped of them keeping the copper heads away.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

You know you are from a farm when you have to make sure the roll of fencing in the back of your van does not crush your flat of new tomato plants.


----------



## Tanya

You know you are from a farm when you hit your thumb with a hammer and cuss using animal names instead of foul language.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Oooooooo! That’s a good one, Tanya!


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Nubian-Shepherdess

You know you are from a when your excited when you livestock gaurdian puppy catches a rabbit for the first time!


----------



## 21goaties

Nubian-Shepherdess said:


> You know you are from a farm when you know which goat is talking by the sound of their bleat! I love being able to identify mine, it makes me happy.😊


Yes!!


----------



## FizzyGoats

You know you’re from a farm when “wash up for dinner” involves a lot more than scrubbing your hands (though that’s an important part of the process and take a few minutes on its own because there’s always dark gunk under your nails).


----------



## 21goaties

FizzyGoats said:


> there’s always dark gunk under your nails)


Yeah, in my case from picking senior goat George's nose for him....


----------



## DDFN

You know your from a farm when you accidentally eat some small orangish red no see ems when sampling the golden raspberries from the berry patch . . Guessing some won't hurt lol.


----------



## luvmyherd

DDFN said:


> You know your from a farm when you check out your LGD barking and feel blessed that he alerted to two snakes in the shed row. Only to realize they were two eastern kingsnakes and tell him he was a good boy but they need to stay. Left the two breeding and have hoped of them keeping the copper heads away.


King snakes are a blessing. We used to have lots but feral cats have taken them out along with a lot of our fence lizards.


----------



## DDFN

luvmyherd said:


> King snakes are a blessing. We used to have lots but feral cats have taken them out along with a lot of our fence lizards.


I love kingsnakes! They are a true blessing but most of the time the husband or my father just wants to kill any type of snake they see. My husband is afraid of snakes. We have one king snake we call "Steve" and my hubby knows to leave him alone. 

Sorry your feral cats had an issue with them.


----------



## DDFN

You know your from a farm when you're still on the tractor trying to finish mowing before the storm hits and getting wet rushing the tractor back to the carport shed lol.


----------



## Tanya

DDFN said:


> You know your from a farm when you accidentally eat some small orangish red no see ems when sampling the golden raspberries from the berry patch . . Guessing some won't hurt lol.


I know that feeling.


----------



## DDFN

Tanya said:


> I know that feeling.


Yes it's a very wet feeling isn't it lol

Out weed eating now. . . 

You know your from a farm when you get sad having to weed the wild blackberries out front of the arena because you can't now past them. Sad day but my blackberry, raspberry patch is doing good itself I just hate to see any edible stuff go. If I don't get ride of them the neighbor may not like the view and I can't mow around them next to the road


----------



## Tanya

You know you are from the farm when you can tell which Rooster is crowing just by their sound and they talk back to you when you crow at them.


----------



## FizzyGoats

You know you’re from a farm when your husband randomly sprays Febreeze on the couch and you while you’re sitting on it and you’re reaction is, “Hey, I just showered,” and his reply is, “It’s not you. Your blanket smells like a buck.”



And on the side note of king snakes, when we see one, we say, “All hail the king!” because we are so happy to have them around.


----------



## DDFN

FizzyGoats said:


> You know you’re from a farm when your husband randomly sprays Febreeze on the couch and you while you’re sitting on it and you’re reaction is, “Hey, I just showered,” and his reply is, “It’s not you. Your blanket smells like a buck.”
> 
> 
> 
> And on the side note of king snakes, when we see one, we say, “All hail the king!” because we are so happy to have them around.


Your husband doesnt need ro talk to mine lol i dont wanna get sprayed with febreeze!

Yes all hail the king!


----------



## luvmyherd

You know you are from a farm when you are on vacation and get daily texts and pictures from your son.


----------



## DDFN

luvmyherd said:


> You know you are from a farm when you are on vacation and get daily texts and pictures from your son.


That reminds me.

You know your from a farm when you have family member bringing you pictures (yes old Polaroid pics) of your horses and critters when you had to have surgery (many years ago when my appendix ruptured). My uncle would bring me a picture every day to let me know they were ok.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Aw, that’s really sweet.


----------



## luvmyherd

Yes! That is so sweet.

Got pictures today of the turkeys. We have only been gone 5 days and they are huge!! It's like they doubled in size.


----------



## Tanya

luvmyherd said:


> Yes! That is so sweet.
> 
> Got pictures today of the turkeys. We have only been gone 5 days and they are huge!! It's like they doubled in size.


They are saying... " ok girls and boys she isnt here.... lets eat..... "


----------



## FizzyGoats

My husband works out of town and was gone a couple weeks, when he came back, he thought our turkey poults looked huge and I hadn’t noticed a difference at all because I saw them all the time. Now I look back at pictures of them a few weeks ago and I can see the big changes. They do grow quickly.


----------



## luvmyherd

From








To this


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Wow...they have really grown! So cool!💖💗


----------



## FizzyGoats

My gosh, they did turn full turkey while you were gone. Crazy.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

You know your from a farm when you change your winter coveralls for your lightweight cotton bibs to wear with your hot pink summer muck boots!🤣🤣 You feel cooler and 20lbs lighter. Then the chickens actually left 2 eggs in the coop for breakfast. Put them in your bib pocket. Walking in to the house ready to fix em for breakfast!🥰


----------



## alwaystj9

Moers kiko boars said:


> You know your from a farm when you change your winter coveralls for your lightweight cotton bibs to wear with your hot pink summer muck boots!🤣🤣 You feel cooler and 20lbs lighter. Then the chickens actually left 2 eggs in the coop for breakfast. Put them in your bib pocket. Walking in to the house ready to fix em for breakfast!🥰


Or forget about them and smush them later.....


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@alwaystj9 ...yesh🤦‍♀️Ive done that by bending down to pet / love.on a kid. Forgot the eggs were there, in the top pocket. 😉 oh yeah the side pocket.
.the yearlings 👀know theirs eggs in there, they love to rub that head on me in the perfect spot🎯. Eeeeuuuuwwwww 😪


----------



## DDFN

Moers kiko boars said:


> @alwaystj9 ...yesh🤦‍♀️Ive done that by bending down to pet / love.on a kid. Forgot the eggs were there, in the top pocket. 😉 oh yeah the side pocket.
> .the yearlings 👀know theirs eggs in there, they love to rub that head on me in the perfect spot🎯. Eeeeuuuuwwwww 😪


Back when we had ducks I picked up a few and then later bent over to pick up a feed bucket and oops the dog got a clean up on aisle duck eggs. They rolled out and broke. After that I stopped using my shirt tail and sewed a bag to collect in.


----------



## luvmyherd

My favorite is forgetting I have put them in a pocket until they get cooked in the dryer.

I knew I was from a farm while on vacation; my son texted this:








The 1st from our spring chicks.


----------



## FizzyGoats

I once sat on an egg I forgot I had put in back pocket. I guess egg collecting mishaps really are a marker of being from a farm.


----------



## DDFN

Probably like a rite of passage for farmers.


----------



## luvmyherd

DDFN said:


> Probably like a rite of passage for farmers.


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Moers kiko boars

You know you are from a farm, you drive your car to Walmart,to repair a flat tire. The donut is on it, you look thru the store, they call on your phone, do you have a spare set of keys? 😮🤦‍♀️ yes...At Home. They accidentally locked my keys in the car. They police officer ( whos really cute)hmm took 2 attempts with his electronics & slim jim got it opened. . Whew , I said, I was worried I wouldnt get home to bottle feed Punkie. He said...whats a Punkie? Lol my baby goat. Still wait ing on my new tire to be.put on.


----------



## alwaystj9

Need pictures of Punkie


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Heres Punkie @alwaystj9


----------



## FizzyGoats

Those ears! Lol. So stinking cute.


----------



## alwaystj9

Ditto on the ears -- looks like Punkie could go airborn!
What a sweetie!


----------



## Boer Mama

That’s what I was gonna say- looks like she’s flying to her bottle 😍
So cute! @Moers kiko boars


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thankyou @alwaystj9 ,@Boer Mama ,@FizzyGoats . Shes my flying Nun...lol.


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww.


----------



## alwaystj9

I remember that series! and the movie before that!


----------



## alwaystj9

Ranching Crocs!


----------



## luvmyherd

alwaystj9 said:


> View attachment 234221
> 
> Ranching Crocs!


💞💓💖


----------



## happybleats

You know you live on a farm in Texas during summer when you bring in your eggs already boiled!! 🙄


----------



## Boadicea

happybleats said:


> You know you live on a farm in Texas during summer when you bring in your eggs already boiled!! 🙄


I brought in some the other day that were so hot I couldn’t touch them! That was at maybe 10:30am...


----------



## alwaystj9

More farm crocs


----------



## DDFN

alwaystj9 said:


> More farm crocs
> View attachment 234463


I don't know if I should laugh or cry.


----------



## alwaystj9

Just don't squat down wearin them


----------



## The Goat

Are those metal!


----------



## The Goat

Your using your money wise good job


----------



## toth boer goats

😁😆


----------



## alwaystj9

No Comment at all...


----------



## The Goat

do they have dog crocks


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Someone has ALOT OF SPARE TIME, to think of those!☝😬


----------



## alwaystj9

Looks like toddler crocs stuck on a cat...not sure.
The guys at work send me the croc pix. 
All I have is steel-toed boots and crocs and the guys say it is unnatural for me to only have 2 kinds of shoes.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Moers kiko boars said:


> Someone has ALOT OF SPARE TIME, to think of those!☝😬


😂 yeah they definitely don’t have a farm 😆


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

You know you are from a farm when you have a favorite feed scoop and bucket 😂


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Please tell me I’m not the only one that does 😝


----------



## The Goat

I’m sure your not


----------



## Goatastic43

Your definitely not lol! Some just seems to work so much better then others. A huge old coffee mug is my favorite scoop.


----------



## The Goat




----------



## KY Goat Girl

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> Please tell me I’m not the only one that does


Definitely not! I’m very OCD about my scoops and buckets and I even have to make sure each goat gets the correct bowl even though each bowl has the exact same amount of food.  So each bowl might be a slightly different size because they aren’t a matched set but I have to make sure the biggest goat gets the biggest bowl and go down the line from there. I can’t in any way just st the bowls out and let each goat go to the one of their choice  I know, VERY OCD.


----------



## Boer Mama

I use an old coffee can… before they started adding an inner lip that makes it hard to get the last bit of coffee/grain out 😅


----------



## DDFN

I have a favorite stall fork. They are the same but not. The handle is weighted different on them and one works so much better. I promise I don't need that jacket that fastens in thr back. Lol


----------



## Rancho Draco

Boer Mama said:


> I use an old coffee can… before they started adding an inner lip that makes it hard to get the last bit of coffee/grain out 😅


My mom has one of those fancy electric can openers and I run the coffee can through that once it's empty and it takes the lip right off.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

KY Goat Girl said:


> Definitely not! I’m very OCD about my scoops and buckets and I even have to make sure each goat gets the correct bowl even though each bowl has the exact same amount of food.  So each bowl might be a slightly different size because they aren’t a matched set but I have to make sure the biggest goat gets the biggest bowl and go down the line from there. I can’t in any way just st the bowls out and let each goat go to the one of their choice  I know, VERY OCD.


I’m the same way! 😂


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

this is my fav feed scoop 😆


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Oh my goodness, yes! I have my special five gallon buckets, which I try to keep hidden so no-one else will use them and get them dirty. I also have my special manure fork. It has a broken handle, and the shorter handle makes it easier to use in the small goat stall.


----------



## Tanya

You know you are from a farm when your chickens talk back to you and try and protect you against other chickens..


----------



## toth boer goats

😂


----------



## Boer Mama

Rancho Draco said:


> My mom has one of those fancy electric can openers and I run the coffee can through that once it's empty and it takes the lip right off.


I never even thought of that! That’s a great idea 😅


----------



## Boadicea

You know you’re from a farm when... you get excited to use your new hoof trimmers! Nothing like that first trimming!


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Yes! So true!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Speaking of, what hoof trimmer brand do y’all use? I get the green handled ones from tsc but they only last about thirty trims before they start getting dull 😳


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Zenport QZ142 Trimmer Shear, Black, 1


Zenport QZ142 Trimmer Shear, Black, 1



www.amazon.com





@Doe C Doe boers! I used to use the green handled ones from TSC too but then I saw someone on here suggest these to someone else so I tried them too and now these are the only ones I’ll be using from here on out! I’ve been using them on 4-6 goats at a time, every 1-2 months for over a year now and they are still as sharp as when I first got them!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Oooo I’ll have to get a pair! 😂😆 I want to get a hoof rasp too.


----------



## Goatastic43

^^^ I use those as well!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Goatastic43 said:


> ^^^ I use those as well!


I don't use that exact model, but I do use zenport and I like them a lot.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

👍🏻


----------



## DDFN

I use the orange handled zenports easier on my older hands and still have the pointed ends.


----------



## alwaystj9




----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

So true!


----------



## Boers4ever

I use the green hoof trimmers from TSC too, but I also like plain bush pruners. Those work good on tougher hooves for me and they’re curved so they can fit in the corners of the hooves.


----------



## DDFN

I also have an electric hoof knife but don't use it any more. Had got it for my old doe that had really hard hooves. They are handy if you need an easier way to rasp them down some.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

DDFN said:


> I also have an electric hoof knife but don't use it any more. Had got it for my old doe that had really hard hooves. They are handy if you need an easier way to rasp them down some.


I have the hoof boss but I have small hands so it’s kinda big but I sometimes use it on my bucks because their feet are so big 😂


----------



## DDFN

I don't like how they have to be plugged in (hahaha I know electric hoof knife requires electric source right), but they would be handier if battery powered.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

😂 I agree! I thought about getting a hoof knife like what they use on cattle 🤷🏻‍♀️


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> I have the hoof boss but I have small hands so it’s kinda big but I sometimes use it on my bucks because their feet are so big


The trimmers I linked are very small! That’s why I love them!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I’m definitely going to try a pair 😂


----------



## Tanya

You know you are from a farm when a thread goes from one specific topic to the tools you use on your farm. 🤣


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

For sure!


----------



## luvmyherd

KY Goat Girl said:


> Definitely not! I’m very OCD about my scoops and buckets and I even have to make sure each goat gets the correct bowl even though each bowl has the exact same amount of food.  So each bowl might be a slightly different size because they aren’t a matched set but I have to make sure the biggest goat gets the biggest bowl and go down the line from there. I can’t in any way just st the bowls out and let each goat go to the one of their choice  I know, VERY OCD.


Okay, question. How in the world do you get them to eat from designated bowls?!!?
Mine immediately start playing musical feed dishes.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

If you spread them far enough out they don’t think it’s worth the walk 😂


----------



## KY Goat Girl

luvmyherd said:


> Okay, question. How in the world do you get them to eat from designated bowls?!!?
> Mine immediately start playing musical feed dishes.


 Well for the boys it’s easy. I bring them to the barn specifically to eat so I put two of them in stalls and then the other gets to eat on the stand. The girls gets complicated.  Ginger is still new so I shut the gate that lets the girls get shelter when it’s raining and have Ginger on one side and the other 3 girls on the other. Once I have that done I grab the bowls. I give Ginger hers. Sukey is my big Nubian and everyone respects her so I give her her bowl and no one else bothers trying to take it. Then I set down the other two bowls at once, grab Andi’s collar and point her to the right one and since Panda is skittish she goes for the other bowl since it’s farther from me. Once I have them at their own bowls I stand there and watch them eat. Sukey (Nubian) knows that if she tries to switch bowls she’s gonna get a swat on the nose. When Andi is done I grab her collar and hold her until Panda is done but usually Panda is finished around the same time Andi and Sukey are so that’s not a big issue at all. When I know Ginger is done I open the gate back up. And that’s how I feed them in designated bowls. I don’t know what I’m going to do when I have more goats.


----------



## FizzyGoats

luvmyherd said:


> Okay, question. How in the world do you get them to eat from designated bowls?!!?
> Mine immediately start playing musical feed dishes.


For me also, the boys are easy because I clip them beside the dish with a small chain and a breakaway collar, then I unclip them when done. For the girls, the 3 adult does are side by side. I dump feed the herd queen’s dish first, then the second in command, then the third. They usually keep the order. Sometimes they will try to push each other around and I give them a gentle shove back to their dish and that works. The young doeling eats in her little stall because they’d certainly just shove her out of the way because she gets grain and calf manna and they just get alfalfa pellets. Lol. I only have 6 goats. Not sure how I would manage it if I had a whole barn full of them.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

I only have 7 goats and I don’t know if I could manage having and 8th.  Maybe if it were a buck but not a doe. There’s is hard enough already.


----------



## alwaystj9

During late pregnancy and baby-raising I feed individually. I made a bunch of 18" chains with an easy to open snap at each end (and a few longer ones). I ready the feed pans in the feed room, clip each doe to the fence (13 -15 of them) and go down the line setting down the pans to feed. By the time I get to the end, the first is finished. All my goats wear cheap, breakable collars. If one starts arguing or pulling enough to break a collar, she gets put on a longer chain wrapped around her neck and clipped like a collar. When the babies are running around, they get a creep feed fill up just before I feed the moms. This allows me to see and handle each doe, reminds them about collars and leading manners and allows for any medication or special additives. All my fence is either fence panels or chain link (reinforced). Babies start to eat with the mom but are redirected into the creep feeder which also has a separate water and mineral supply. Although a bit more time consuming than other methods, for my setup, this works well from a husbandry standpoint. It saves money as the slower eating or timid does get fed equally and the herd queen is not beating everyone up or doing any body-slamming or eating all the feed. I did learn to start with tying the herd queen first and sort of go down the line in ranking order. Once they get used to it, they line up and help.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

I really like your system! If I end up with more than 8 goats I’ll probably have to do something similar.


----------



## 21goaties

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> You know you are from a farm when you have a favorite feed scoop and bucket 😂


Yes I love the scoop and we have labeled buckets, containers, and ziploc bags for all our goats feed


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I’m glad I’m really not the only one 😂


----------



## BrookviewFarm

When you decide to trim hooves tonight, one kicks and you clip too far and the bleeding won't stop so you are laying on a goat for a half hr in the dark after spraying blue kote on it and putting pressure with corn starch....


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I did that a week and a half ago to my buck Fergus he kicked right when I cut by the time I ran to the barn which is only about 20ish feet away he already had a puddle going 😖 I rapped it with blood stop and packed it but it didn’t quit after 15 minutes so I got the dehorner out and cauterized it my sister and brother helped me. Just a tip if you ever cut someone or they break a horn saves you a trip to the vet.


----------



## BrookviewFarm

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> I did that a week and a half ago to my buck Fergus he kicked right when I cut by the time I ran to the barn which is only about 20ish feet away he already had a puddle going 😖 I rapped it with blood stop and packed it but it didn’t quit after 15 minutes so I got the dehorner out and cauterized it my sister and brother helped me. Just a tip if you ever cut someone or they break a horn saves you a trip to the vet.


Yeah I wish I had a dehorner I would have done that I think I can figure out another way but it looks to have stopped and she went and layed down so at least she is off it now


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Good hope it quits!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Sometimes you can find used ones for cheap maybe try looking on LSN or Craigslist!


----------



## DDFN

You know you're from a farm when cayenne powder isn't only in your kitchen cabinet but the barn medicine cabinet too! Don't forget cayenne will work as a blood stop powder too!


----------



## BrookviewFarm

DDFN said:


> You know you're from a farm when cayenne powder isn't only in your kitchen cabinet but the barn medicine cabinet too! Don't forget cayenne will work as a blood stop powder too!


Thanks! I have that in the greenhouse to stop chipmunks from eating tomatoes.


----------



## DDFN

BrookviewFarm said:


> Thanks! I have that in the greenhouse to stop chipmunks from eating tomatoes.


Welcome. Yarrow is handy to grow as well for the same use to stop bleeding too.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> I did that a week and a half ago to my buck Fergus he kicked right when I cut by the time I ran to the barn which is only about 20ish feet away he already had a puddle going  I rapped it with blood stop and packed it but it didn’t quit after 15 minutes so I got the dehorner out and cauterized it my sister and brother helped me. Just a tip if you ever cut someone or they break a horn saves you a trip to the vet.


That’s a great idea! Never thought of it!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

It stopped it instantly thank goodness 😅


----------



## BrookviewFarm

Little limp this morning but no blood. Sorry we got side tracked here let's carry on....

Know you're from a farm when you have to be back home by a certain time to milk and feed animals.


----------



## The Goat

That’s good


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

That’s good!


----------



## Boer Mama

You know you are from a ranch when you tell the guy it’ll ride and strap it down with mule tape 😅








*this may not be the first time I’ve regretted my short pickup bed 😂


----------



## DDFN

Boer Mama said:


> You know you are from a ranch when you tell the guy it’ll ride and strap it down with mule tape 😅
> View attachment 235844
> 
> *this may not be the first time I’ve regretted my short pickup bed 😂


Mule tape! I thought we were the only ones still using this too! The old stuff still has asbestos in it fyi.


----------



## Boer Mama

DDFN said:


> Mule tape! I thought we were the only ones still using this too! The old stuff still has asbestos in it fyi.


We’ve got new stuff… my hubby always brings some home and I grab a few lengths 😂
It’s the 2k lb tested so I use to strap all kinds of stuff. Lol


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I’m impressed Boer Mama 😂


----------



## Boer Mama

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> I’m impressed Boer Mama 😂


I went to see what crates were being discarded and picked it out, backed up my pickup… and then called the ladies at the front desk and asked if there was a guy there who’d be willing to come help me load it 🤣🤣🤣
Thankfully a nice guy came out with their little fork lift loader thing… and even helped me make sure it was strapped good. (My dad would never trust my knots 😅).


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Here I was thinking it had something cool in it although a box like that is pretty cool 😂


----------



## Boer Mama

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> Here I was thinking it had something cool in it although a box like that is pretty cool 😂


Nothing cool _sigh_
but this empty box will be transformed into a honeymoon suite! 😂
I’m gonna try to pen breed (sort of) so this is gonna get fixed into a small shelter for a buck and maybe 3 does at a time. So they’ll use it for a cpl months this fall, and then I guess the ducks can use it rest of the year when I release my buck to free range with all the girls.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

That’s a awesome idea 😁


----------



## toth boer goats

👍😉


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

You know you are from a ( goat ) farm when you get super excited that your goat magazines arrived for the month 😆


----------



## KY Goat Girl

You know your from a farm when you have a 6th sense when it comes to anything animal.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

👆🏻 So true lol


----------



## luvmyherd

BrookviewFarm said:


> Little limp this morning but no blood. Sorry we got side tracked here let's carry on....
> 
> Know you're from a farm when you have to be back home by a certain time to milk and feed animals.


So true! Even though all of our friends know we are farmers; we still get a shocked reaction on game night when we say we have to leave to put the goats and chickens to bed.👀


----------



## DDFN

You know you're from a farm when. . . . You may of given a bath to a bee or two in a day. Yup so gave two bees a bath (two different times and locations ) while weeding around the herb garden. Poor little worker was covered in sticky stuff and no friends came to the rescue. So picked Buzzy B up and took a little water and gently rubbed it into the stickness. Next thing you know Buzzy B was flapping wings freely and flew off. A few hours later came across another one near the buck lot and just little drizzled some water and it was another big thank you miss and off it went. 

I may have some issues lol according to my husband.


----------



## Yuki

I love it! I will say I have never given a bee a bath. You don’t have an issue you just love animals!


----------



## DDFN

Yuki said:


> I love it! I will say I have never given a bee a bath. You don’t have an issue you just love animals!


Clearly you are missing out lol jk it's amazing how gentle they are and patiently wait on assistance. I had asked my husband to wash my car and his response when he saw was so you can bathe bees but not your car? Lol


----------



## luvmyherd

We keep bees and used to have a pool. No matter if we gave them safe water; they would insist on attempting suicide in the pool. I rescued many after their bath. I don't know if they were ever grateful.


----------



## Tanya

You know you are from a farm when you go into town and realize feed prices have gone up again


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Guess I live on a farm 😂


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

You know you live on a farm when you are SO excited that your goat pregnancy test strips got delivered today 😂


----------



## KY Goat Girl

And when you’ve only had them 10 mins but are already using one


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I can’t wait to use mine 😆


----------



## FizzyGoats

Do those strips actually work? I may have to get some of those if they do. I can’t remember where I heard that they were unreliable, but it’s been a while and maybe that wasn’t correct. 

I had a ‘you know you’re from a farm’ moment yesterday when I was rummaging through the fridge yelling, “Who moved the poop?” 

I needed to run fecals and couldn’t find my baggies of samples. Lol.


----------



## Rancho Draco

😂😂

I had my own moment yesterday when I had to tell the kids that the green gummy Cheerios weren't candy and to put them away


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Rancho Draco said:


> 😂😂
> 
> I had my own moment yesterday when I had to tell the kids that the green gummy Cheerios weren't candy and to put them away


Chewy farm candy 😆


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

FizzyGoats said:


> Do those strips actually work? I may have to get some of those if they do. I can’t remember where I heard that they were unreliable, but it’s been a while and maybe that wasn’t correct.
> 
> I had a ‘you know you’re from a farm’ moment yesterday when I was rummaging through the fridge yelling, “Who moved the poop?”
> 
> I needed to run fecals and couldn’t find my baggies of samples. Lol.


This is my first time using them 🤷🏻‍♀️


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Well I used one on one of my does today and it was positive so we shall see. I’ll be making a thread soon 🫣


----------



## luvmyherd

FizzyGoats said:


> I was rummaging through the fridge yelling, “Who moved the poop?”


----------



## Tanya

You know you are from a farm when you have a comb in your sock, wear knee high shorts, hat, short sleeve button up shirt and come to your door with a sharp knife cutting apple peaces


----------



## luvmyherd

I realized I was probably from a farm when I tried to find pictures of my grandkids and it took 5 minutes to scroll through all of the goat, chicken and turkey pictures.


----------



## Boer Mama

That one is a real struggle 😅😆😂


----------



## DDFN

FizzyGoats said:


> Do those strips actually work? I may have to get some of those if they do. I can’t remember where I heard that they were unreliable, but it’s been a while and maybe that wasn’t correct.
> 
> I had a ‘you know you’re from a farm’ moment yesterday when I was rummaging through the fridge yelling, “Who moved the poop?”
> 
> I needed to run fecals and couldn’t find my baggies of samples. Lol.


Hahaha over here it's the hubby yelling is this poop in the refrigerator again?


----------



## FizzyGoats

Hahaha. Who knew farming meant becoming obsessed with poop?!


----------



## DDFN

FizzyGoats said:


> Hahaha. Who knew farming meant becoming obsessed with poop?!


Ain't that the truth!


----------



## DDFN

You know you're from a farm when you find more hammer head worms and you think. . .. humm I have some left over Lye from soap stuff and I bet that would take care of them. Side note yes! Yes it does so we now have an emergency hammer head killer bottle to pop them in when we find them.

Had to edit my phone autocorrect lye to Lyme for some odd reason lol. Guess you know you're from a farm in tick country when your phone autocorrect lye to Lyme lol


----------



## Boer Mama

Lye was good thinking! Hopefully you can get them all taken care of now 🍀🍀🍀


----------



## DDFN

Boer Mama said:


> Lye was good thinking! Hopefully you can get them all taken care of now 🍀🍀🍀


I hope we can too. Read up they don't like high acidic soil.


----------



## Boer Mama

DDFN said:


> I hope we can too. Read up they don't like high acidic soil.


Ugh… we’ve got super alkaline soil over here!
But it’s also pretty dry, so maybe I’m safe 😉


----------



## DDFN

Boer Mama said:


> Ugh… we’ve got super alkaline soil over here!
> But it’s also pretty dry, so maybe I’m safe 😉


You hopefully are safe. My area is back to being extremely wet again so finding more now.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Please kill all those hammerhead worms before they get here.  I do not want to deal with those slimy things.


----------



## DDFN

FizzyGoats said:


> Please kill all those hammerhead worms before they get here.  I do not want to deal with those slimy things.


Trying my best to but I don't want to deal with them either lol. Picking the up with sticks and my hubby thinks I am crazy when I said we should get some chop sticks to make it easier lol.


----------



## Boer Mama

You know you are from a farm when your excited about a free pvc pipe find 😂


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## DDFN

Boer Mama said:


> You know you are from a farm when your excited about a free pvc pipe find 😂
> View attachment 236806


I may or may not resemble this remark. . . Ok I just may. On lunch break and now I want a free pvc find lol


----------



## Boer Mama

My first piece of it is finished and it installed. I’ve got a cpl smaller windowsill feeders to do and a cpl more big ones to add to my fence.


----------



## alwaystj9

What is the edging you used?


----------



## Boer Mama

alwaystj9 said:


> What is the edging you used?


We have some old poly water troughs. They’ve been cracked and broken a long time… but still have some flex to them, so I thought it might help keep the pvc in better shape.
Plus, I had a longer learning curve than I should have when I was cutting the pvc. It was chipping off and breaking little pieces away from the edges… I did finally figure out if I tilted the saws all away from me, then the blade cut forward up toward me and gave me a clean edge. But that was the last 1/2 of my last cut on the longer pipe before I figured that out 😆


----------



## Boer Mama

I used a strong adhesive silicone to attach it and obviously clamps to hold it for 12 hours…


----------



## alwaystj9




----------



## Moers kiko boars

Hubba Hubba...look at all that Hay! 😂🤣


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Ooooo 😍😂😂😂🥴🥴🥴


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

😍


----------



## toth boer goats

❤


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Toth 😂


----------



## DDFN

Moers kiko boars said:


> Hubba Hubba...look at all that Hay! 😂🤣


Took the words right outta my mouth.


----------



## Goatastic43

alwaystj9 said:


> View attachment 236879


----------



## DDFN

You know you're from a farm when you forget a change of clothes when having to stop by a friends barn after work and end up there in full fancy dress and high heel (wedge) shoes, but it's ok because you have extra barn shoes in the car hahahah. Nothing to see here lol

So I car pool with a coworker and her daughter takes lessons at my friends barn. Today was picture day for seniors including the class sponsors. So I never dress up but had to today.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

You know you are from a farm when you apply NuStock to your own poison oak rashes, cuts, stings, and bug bites.


----------



## Boer Mama

You know you are from a farm when you take off your work jeans and not only dirt falls out of the cuffed bottom, but a goat berry 🤣

(I need to remember to uncuff my pants and brush them off BEFORE coming in the house 🙄)


----------



## luvmyherd

You know you are a true goat farmer when, after 5 years without goats, you go out to the barnyard and find the buckling you bought last February in full on rut...
...AND realize that you have missed that smell.


----------



## toth boer goats

😂


----------



## Rancho Draco

luvmyherd said:


> You know you are a true goat farmer when, after 5 years without goats, you go out to the barnyard and find the buckling you bought last February in full on rut...
> ...AND realize that you have missed that smell.


So true! I went last winter without a buck and I kept my barn jacket that smelled like buck for way too long without washing it.😅


----------



## Boer Mama

Sentimental buck rag 😅😆🤣


----------



## daisymay

- when I get to work and have to ask to make sure i dont smell like "buck" since the little bugger was out wondering up the driveway on my way to work....


----------



## daisymay

alwaystj9 said:


> View attachment 236879


I love that photo! it sure got my attention


----------



## FizzyGoats

You know you’re from a farm when you finally have a system down that runs like clockwork and all the animals know where to go and when and you get to enjoy it less than a week because by then you’ve added an animal or changed something and now have to majorly tweak the system.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

FizzyGoats said:


> You know you’re from a farm when you finally have a system down that runs like clockwork and all the animals know where to go and when and you get to enjoy it less than a week because by then you’ve added an animal or changed something and now have to majorly tweak the system.


 That is SO true! 🙄


----------



## mmahamilton

You know you are on a farm when you load 20 chickens and a 200lb togg pack goat into you husbands car. 

My truck wouldn’t start the day of our 4H petting zoo event…ugh! I had been looking forward to this all year and was determined to get there. The chickens were in show boxes in the trunk, quail in a box in the passenger seat and Toby had the back seat to himself. We looked like a clown car when I started unloading. It was quite the site!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

You know you're from a farm when your doe takes a swig of your tea. You eyeball it, don't see any major floaters, figure she doesn't have anything you haven't already been exposed to anyway, and finish it. It was a really good cup of tea.
I wouldn't be drinking after my bucks, though. 😬


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Pee tea 🥴😂


----------



## CarolInTheGarden

You know you are from a farm when you show up at the market in shorts, muck boots, and unsure whether or not you brushed your hair this morning.... or is that just me


----------



## CarolInTheGarden

Moers kiko boars said:


> You know your from a farm when...
> You are driving into the nearest town, sick goat at home, you gotta get meds. You get there, realize you wore your dirty muck boots. So you go to scraping them off on the parking concrete block. Doin a little chicken scratch dance, to get rid of that poop. Then you run into the store. Your hair is wind blown. You have on your barn jacket, hopefully it doesnt smell too bad. You hurry to the shelf and grab the 2 meds youve used before. Hurry to check out, dodgeing people. Go to pay, you pull the.money out of the jacket, while hay, a little feed and a few hairs come out with the cash. You smile...say sorry as you brush it off the counter. Grab the meds and drive home....😞🤪


Oh my gosh! The hay in the pockets. That is a guarantee.


----------



## Boer Mama

@alwaystj9 one year I loaded 4 sheep in the back of my jeep for the 15 mile trip home.
Never. Again. Lol
I swear everyone of them had to pee and poop. And it was stinky! 😅
Plus my jeep windows weren’t working so my son and I were dying 🤣🤣

I hosed out the back when we got them unloaded. Had to soak up the spare tire well space with towels 😅


----------



## Boer Mama

@Moers kiko boars and @CarolInTheGarden if not hay, then orange peel crumbles and various staples/nails etc 🤣


----------



## DDFN

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> Pee tea 🥴😂


Makes me think Peeeach tea. Because the only sweet tea I drink is peach. Lol I still won't drink after a buck though but if it was one of my does and no left overs surprises I think I would of drunk it too lol.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

DDFN said:


> Makes me think Peeeach tea. Because the only sweet tea I drink is peach. Lol I still won't drink after a buck though but if it was one of my does and no left overs surprises I think I would of drunk it too lol.


Now every time I drink peach sweet tea I’ll think of my boys 😂😂😂


----------



## Goatastic43

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> You know you're from a farm when your doe takes a swig of your tea. You eyeball it, don't see any major floaters, figure she doesn't have anything you haven't already been exposed to anyway, and finish it. It was a really good cup of tea.
> I wouldn't be drinking after my bucks, though.


Gotta love that Farm Life tea


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Goatastic43 said:


> Gotta love that Farm Life tea


Add that to the Farm Life Beverage Lineup.


----------



## Boer Mama

They do make a beverage called Ranch Water. I’m not sure why they would choose that name.. 
could be 
Muddy cow track water 
Horse p*ss water
Dog Hair Water
All kinds of combinations come to mind when you think of water you’d find on a ranch 😂


----------



## DDFN

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> Now every time I drink peach sweet tea I’ll think of my boys 😂😂😂


Hahahaha you're welcome ! 😂😎😁


----------



## DDFN

Boer Mama said:


> They do make a beverage called Ranch Water. I’m not sure why they would choose that name..
> could be
> Muddy cow track water
> Horse p*ss water
> Dog Hair Water
> All kinds of combinations come to mind when you think of water you’d find on a ranch 😂


Horse peach water to be correct lol jk. 😎


----------



## Boadicea

Boer Mama said:


> They do make a beverage called Ranch Water. I’m not sure why they would choose that name..
> could be
> Muddy cow track water
> Horse p*ss water
> Dog Hair Water
> All kinds of combinations come to mind when you think of water you’d find on a ranch 😂


I know! Every time I see it in the store I laugh. The person who branded “ranch water” obviously has never been to a farm. No one wants to drink that


----------



## Tanya

You know your from a farm when you trade 1 farm for another and you coast your herd and cluck in your car 1 time.


----------



## toth boer goats

😂


----------



## Tanya

You know your from a farm when you dont know which hen laid the egg because 1 already has chicks and the other is 6 years old? You start looking atbyour rooster funny wondering if its possible?


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

😂


----------



## Tanya

It could be right? I mean.... he could be a her and him..... couldnt he?


----------



## Tanya

That blinking rooster think my shoe is his lady and my foot is another male... so surely NOTHING is impossible right?


----------



## Boer Mama

I have a cushion on my deck that has become a favored laying spot. But I also have a rooster who likes to perch on it… so when I’d first started seeing the egg appear, and the only ‘chicken’ I caught sitting on the pillow for the first few weeks was the rooster… it made me wonder 🤣


----------



## Tanya

Boer Mama said:


> I have a cushion on my deck that has become a favored laying spot. But I also have a rooster who likes to perch on it… so when I’d first started seeing the egg appear, and the only ‘chicken’ I caught sitting on the pillow for the first few weeks was the rooster… it made me wonder 🤣


See all the evidence I need


----------



## toth boer goats

😂


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

You know you're from a farm when you go out in your pj's to let your chickens out. Your sweet, sweet bucks come happily to greet you...and lovingly rub all over your pajamas.


----------



## alwaystj9

When I go out "farm dressed", that's a guarantee someone will pull up at the gate!
farm-dressed= night clothes, part underwear/part real clothes, shorts and rubber boots, old clothes left from the kids...you know what clothes...


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Wellll @alwaystj9 ..so thats what ya call it? Farm dressed, with my hot pink muck boots( sale $5) my biker shorts, tank top with old torn up long sleeve flannel top as I go feed and pick up air born trash I thought it was just bein all comfy and ok to get dirty! With 7 bucks all in rut,they love their mama. Whew🤭 do they reak!🤣😂🥰


----------



## toth boer goats

😆🤣


----------



## Tanya

Um I got me some of dose farm cloves. Oh wait thats Chevani.... i dont leave my roof if I aint dressed for da day.


----------



## Boers4ever

Farm clothes? You mean Ranch Dressing?!


----------



## Tanya

Yes I mean the smelly even though washed ones


----------



## alwaystj9

Today's ranch dressing includes old greyish white crocs, an old pair of school shorts (the ugly ones from PE class) and a 
ratty "Compost Your Enemies" tshirt with holey armpits.
No stink - yet...
Actually most days start with a Stink-check on Ernest. So far, no stink.
I am hoping he can be fertile without stink or blubbing, because I haven't seen or smelled him.


----------



## Boer Mama

@alwaystj9 is this his first year? He should still get the job done… but next year he’ll probably dose up the cologne for the ladies 😂


----------



## alwaystj9

Yes, Ernest is a beginner & a late bloomer


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Hows the back of his front legs? Are they really yucky? My youngest buck is a dapple roan boer he doesnt stink,but back of his front legs is really gross. The girls make him chase them. But he is.blubbering..to me he sounds like a rapper. Cause he whines too🤣😂


----------



## alwaystj9

Well, his apron is nasty...fixing to move some panels & fix a fence, swap a few lady goats around and pull the apron.
A vehicle crash landed in my front fence 2 weeks ago and I have been waiting on the phone company to repair some of their stuff that got torn up.
The phone company, however, seems to not be in a hurry and I need the front pasture.
Should I fence off their broken wires or let the goats at it?? Free copper supplement? You know they are gonna chew the wiring.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh no on the crash! Me, I would fence it off and let the goats graze. But thats just me. 
If the apron is messy, he has the right idea. Wont take him long to smell once you pull that apron!🤭


----------



## DDFN

alwaystj9 said:


> Well, his apron is nasty...fixing to move some panels & fix a fence, swap a few lady goats around and pull the apron.
> A vehicle crash landed in my front fence 2 weeks ago and I have been waiting on the phone company to repair some of their stuff that got torn up.
> The phone company, however, seems to not be in a hurry and I need the front pasture.
> Should I fence off their broken wires or let the goats at it?? Free copper supplement? You know they are gonna chew the wiring.


I would contact the phone company and tell them you need the field back. Give them 24 hours and then either tell them they have to contact you before they need axcess to the field or even start charging them every day the stuff has not been removed from the field. 

I had a friend that had tva lines through their property and tva took their gates off the hinges to access the lines without giving them 24 hour notice for some one to be home. Her mother was a big time lawyer and had them by their bloomers after that because the animals could of been hurt. From that point on they had to give 48 hours notice and fix any damage to pastures. Tva reseeded the whole field and fixed the damage to the gates they removed.


----------



## toth boer goats

I agree ☝ they have to give you heads up.


----------



## DDFN

You know your from a farm when your dinner guests wear masks!


----------



## Tanya

You know you are from a farm when its been raining for a week and yiu just cant keep the tiles clean


----------



## luvmyherd

Love that picture!!
Our dog treed a raccoon a few nights ago. Definitely living on a farm😏


----------



## Boers4ever

Lol we have a “pet” armadillo living under the deck. The other night our Doberman was making his rounds and saw it, barked at it, and it started running. Straight up on the porch and dashed around our feet, the cats gave it an odd look, the dogs were astonished that it came all the way up to them. My dad said “good night buddy!” Before it took off up the sidewalk and down a hole. It was pretty darn funny!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

That’s super funny 😆😆😆


----------



## Moers kiko boars

That almost sounds like the makings of a country song!🤣😂
Doin the Armadillo Dance!🤣😂


----------



## toth boer goats

😂😁


----------



## DDFN

New dance trend! ok which of the young spotters here going to turn it into a dance for us now lol


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

DDFN said:


> New dance trend! ok which of the young spotters here going to turn it into a dance for us now lol


Not it! I’m too old for that 🥴


----------



## Boers4ever

Y’all are so funny! We were definitely doing a strange looking dance trying to not step on it!


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> Not it! I’m too old for that 🥴


Oh come on. I’ll help you


----------



## DDFN

KY Goat Girl said:


> Oh come on. I’ll help you


The team has begun to assemble right lol go for it!


----------



## TripleShareNubians

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> I was just thinking that I needed to be more careful about leaving syringes and needles laying around.





Cedarwinds Farm said:


> I was just thinking that I needed to be more careful about leaving syringes and needles laying around.


always say I have more needles than a junkie there's a lot of times I'll pull my hand out of my pocket from a coat or something and especially during kidding season and when I'm vaccinating kids and those and they'll be a syringe in my hand.


----------



## TripleShareNubians

I still think it's hilarious and it gives me comic relief to see people do the double take when they realize it's not a dog in the back of my extended cab of my pickup or in the backseat of my car where I've set up a pad tarp in one of those dog seat cover things with towels because sometimes it's just not practical or it's too cold haul the horse trailer with the goats in it. Especially if there's just one


----------



## DDFN

TripleShareNubians said:


> always say I have more needles than a junkie there's a lot of times I'll pull my hand out of my pocket from a coat or something and especially during kidding season and when I'm vaccinating kids and those and they'll be a syringe in my hand.


When I did farm call work with the vet clinic I always had new needles and syringes in my vest pockets. If I had ever been pulled over by a cop I am sure they wouldn't of believed me lol maybe the vacutainer tubes would help as supporting evidence. Lol


----------



## DDFN

TripleShareNubians said:


> I still think it's hilarious and it gives me comic relief to see people do the double take when they realize it's not a dog in the back of my extended cab of my pickup or in the backseat of my car where I've set up a pad tarp in one of those dog seat cover things with towels because sometimes it's just not practical or it's too cold haul the horse trailer with the goats in it. Especially if there's just one


I know what you mean. Out of all my goats I had one boer and she was a bottle baby. She got so used to riding everywhere with me when she grew up any car door open she would hop in. Trips to coop fine, tractor supply fine,. . . Trip to gas station or fast food restaurant strange looks lol


----------



## TripleShareNubians

Well I think needles may be more problematic in some situations I still think the worst is the egg you know the one you forgot that you stuck in your pocket


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

KY Goat Girl said:


> Oh come on. I’ll help you


You start! Secretly hides in the barn 👀


----------



## Boer Mama

I hate when I forget about the egg.. and of course it’ll be the front pocket that I also put my phone in and then I’ll be bending over or something and crunch 😳😓😅


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> You start! Secretly hides in the barn


I know where you live


----------



## DDFN

KY Goat Girl said:


> I know where you live


Even better the plot thickens. . . .we want video lol


----------



## KY Goat Girl

DDFN said:


> Even better the plot thickens. . . .we want video lol


Oh dear. _whispers_ @Doe C Doe boers! get over here.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Moers kiko boars said:


> That almost sounds like the makings of a country song!🤣😂
> Doin the Armadillo Dance!🤣😂


The dogs are barking wildly,
at the scuffling sound beneath
the wooden deck below their feet.

To say the alarm was then sounded
is putting the reaction mildly.
An armored creature appeared and rounded

the corner. And threaded through legs
both paired and of four. An Armadillo begs
the hoard watching, "Let me travel on."

So Good Night Buddy, and be gone. So Good Night Buddy, and be gone.
🎵🎶🎵


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

KY Goat Girl said:


> Oh dear. _whispers_ @Doe C Doe boers! get over here.


Wat 👀😅😂


----------



## DDFN

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> Wat 👀😅😂


Be afraid be very afraid lol. Have fun you too!


----------



## luvmyherd

Thanks for making me laugh.😆

I have identified with a lot of this.
No armadillos here but I do remember one waddling through my sister's yard when we were in Arkansas. Funny little critter camps out under my niece's porch.

Just recently I had to remind my husband to remove a box of needles and syringes from the car so if we get pulled over I don't have to explain them to a cop. I am sure we can prove we have them legitimately and legally; but I would rather just avoid that particular hassle.😖

I have had many egg in pocket stories over the years but my favorites are the times they have gone through the dryer and come out cooked.🍳


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> Wat


They are expecting a dance routine from you. I’m the choreographer


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

KY Goat Girl said:


> They are expecting a dance routine from you. I’m the choreographer


Why me?!?!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Someone save me 🤣😳


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Because I’ve not been watching 7 Brides for 7 Brothers all my life not to know a thing or two about choreography.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

No one will save you now


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

* runs while busting some awesome dance moves *


----------



## DDFN

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> Why me?!?!


I think they volunteered you as tribute. It is your mission if you choose to accept it lol


----------



## Boer Mama

Well, now that I know @KY Goat Girl has the knowledge of 7 brides for 7 brothers to back her up, I really want to see what she can get @Doe C Doe boers! to do 😂🙏🥹😜


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> * runs while busting some awesome dance moves *


Much better. I’ll record it for them and we will be all set


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Boer Mama said:


> Well, now that I know @KY Goat Girl has the knowledge of 7 brides for 7 brothers to back her up, I really want to see what she can get @Doe C Doe boers! to do 😂🙏🥹😜


Coming right up. And if she doesn’t do it I’ll get the cattle prod after her. I would say I’d tackle her but she has Boers.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

DDFN said:


> I think they volunteered you as tribute. It is your mission if you choose to accept it lol


No thanks 👀🙃


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

KY Goat Girl said:


> Coming right up. And if she doesn’t do it I’ll get the cattle prod after her. I would say I’d tackle her but she has Boers.


I really want a shirt that says “ you don’t scare me I have Boers “ or “ nothing scares me I have Boers “ my sister has a CRICT and I’m going to have her make it for me whenever I get around to it


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> No thanks


Too bad. They are expecting it of you.


----------



## DDFN

KY Goat Girl said:


> Too bad. They are expecting it of you.


As KY Goat Girl quietly reaches for cattle prod. . . Run @Doe C Doe boers! Run! It's all fun and games till some one goes for a cattle prod. . . Lol


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Ooo Chihuahua!!! * has epic battle with cattle prods *


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

You know you're from a farm when...
You have to periodically dig the loose hay particles out of your phone's charging port so the charge cord will actually connect. 

I am just always covered in hay. All winter long. I brush my coat off before I come inside, and still manage to scatter enough hay to feed a small gerbil across the floor.


----------



## Boer Mama

I constantly have to take my phone cover off to remove the little bits of debri from my pocket 😂


----------



## toth boer goats

😂


----------



## DDFN

You know your from a farm when the only highlight of winter is the fact the winter coveralls protects your phone from hay and water damage lol I never want to pull my phone out during winter when at the barn lol only for emergency use! Lol


----------



## Boers4ever

NigerianNewbie said:


> The dogs are barking wildly,
> at the scuffling sound beneath
> the wooden deck below their feet.
> 
> To say the alarm was then sounded
> is putting the reaction mildly.
> An armored creature appeared and rounded
> 
> the corner. And threaded through legs
> both paired and of four. An Armadillo begs
> the hoard watching, "Let me travel on."
> 
> So Good Night Buddy, and be gone. So Good Night Buddy, and be gone.


OMG that is hilarious!! Thanks for the laugh! My family loved it


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ohhh I have 1 winter highlight. I treasure them. They are a pair of boots my hubby bought me for Christmas. They are soooo warm, neoprine, and not too heavy to wear. And they are guaranteed for life! I kept all the paperwork, cause, Ive only had them 1 year, and we all know how hard we are on boots in the winter....so free boots if these fall apart! Woohoo!😁


----------



## DDFN

Moers kiko boars said:


> Ohhh I have 1 winter highlight. I treasure them. They are a pair of boots my hubby bought me for Christmas. They are soooo warm, neoprine, and not too heavy to wear. And they are guaranteed for life! I kept all the paperwork, cause, Ive only had them 1 year, and we all know how hard we are on boots in the winter....so free boots if these fall apart! Woohoo!😁


What type of boots? I need a new pair. Have two of the kamik and love them but the furry tops collect hay and sawdust like crazy and then I ruin socks because sawdust never comes out. Was actually on amazing and smartpak hunting boots on the ride back from picking up hay. Got 20 alfalfa bales and 10 orchard grass put up for today. Hay mans going on vacation lol.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I love my dry shod boots they have lasted two years and still look brand new!!!! When I still bought Muck brand boots they were only lasting about five months before they had a hole in them so they are definitely a major improvement lol


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Moers kiko boars said:


> Ohhh I have 1 winter highlight. I treasure them. They are a pair of boots my hubby bought me for Christmas. They are soooo warm, neoprine, and not too heavy to wear. And they are guaranteed for life! I kept all the paperwork, cause, Ive only had them 1 year, and we all know how hard we are on boots in the winter....so free boots if these fall apart! Woohoo!😁


I also need to know more about these boots! I am so rough on my work boots. I went through 2 pair this past year.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ok...Since you are my friends..lol🤣😂 @DDFN and @Cedarwinds Farm ..these are the boots


----------



## luvmyherd

I love those boots. We have pretty mild weather here even in the dead of winter so my boots do not need to be quality. As a matter of fact; my boots have three stages. Hiking boots become barn boots and then become landfill. I only need heavy mud boots a few times a year.
I really knew we were on a farm this AM as my son and I were discussing how Brat Jr's vulva is becoming (pardon the term) sloppy. She is not bagging up yet but we hope for babies soon. Unfortunately, nobody wrote down the day she was bred so we are not sure.


----------



## Boer Mama

You know you’re from a (goat) farm when you go to your grandsons birthday party and the in laws send home bags of leaves with you 😂🍀👌


----------



## DDFN

Moers kiko boars said:


> Ok...Since you are my friends..lol🤣😂 @DDFN and @Cedarwinds Farm ..these are the boots
> View attachment 241344
> 
> View attachment 241343


I feel so special. And now rushing to Google. Are they true to size or need to down or up a boot size?


----------



## DDFN

Moers kiko boars said:


> Ok...Since you are my friends..lol🤣😂 @DDFN and @Cedarwinds Farm ..these are the boots
> View attachment 241344
> 
> View attachment 241343


So now I am torn between these and the kamik canuck boots. Lol bet I can't con. . . I mean sweet talk the hubby into trying both out hahahaha


----------



## Boer Mama

Life’s full of tough choices 😅


----------



## Moers kiko boars

My boots run true to size. They are a little wide,but perfect with thick socs.


----------



## toth boer goats

👍


----------



## Tanya

You know you are from a farm when....








Town looks like this at night


----------



## Boer Mama

That almost looks like spotlights searching up. Lol


----------



## Tanya

Boer Mama said:


> That almost looks like spotlights searching up. Lol


It had just stopped raining and we had a mist rollin in.


----------



## thefarmgirl

You kno u are from a farm when the girl ur babysitting starts getting mad and ur like “it’s ok spritz “ (which is one of our goats names )  and I was like wait.. what did I jus call her?!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well @thefarmgirl ...just dont put a halter on the kid and clip her toenails!😂🤣😳


----------



## thefarmgirl

ohmygoodness yessdefinitely not lol


----------



## toth boer goats

😂


----------



## luvmyherd

You know you live on a farm when you are sitting around with family playing games and feeling stuffed after a huge Thanksgiving dinner. You look up, see the clock and exclaim, "Oh NO!! I forgot to milk Tawny!!" 
You then jump up and exit through the back door washcloth and milk pail in hand. 🥵


----------



## JML Farms

You know you live on a farm when you have to explain to the emergency room doctor how a goat "crucified" your son's hand! Long story, but he's ok and has learned next time we work kids with sharp horns, gloves will be a good idea.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I do hope your son gets better soon. Those little sharp horns can get ya!😳


----------



## FrizzyHairAndGoats

You know you are from a farm when your best friend is a goat, the cat is your emotional support animal, you find a ball in your boot because the dog obsessed with toys, and you go out to the chicken coop to get your breakfast.


----------



## DDFN

JML Farms said:


> You know you live on a farm when you have to explain to the emergency room doctor how a goat "crucified" your son's hand! Long story, but he's ok and has learned next time we work kids with sharp horns, gloves will be a good idea.


Hope he is feeling better today!


----------



## toth boer goats

🤗


----------



## JML Farms

DDFN said:


> Hope he is feeling better today!


Yes. He's much better. It's amazing how fast a 17 year old young man heals! Couldn't use his right hand for a few days because of soreness and swelling, but x-rays showed no broken bones and the dr. didn't seem to think there was any nerve damage. Thankfully (for me atleast), he'll be back to digging post holes and clearing fence lines in no time! 😁 Just another way to tell you are from a farm.


----------



## DDFN

JML Farms said:


> Yes. He's much better. It's amazing how fast a 17 year old young man heals! Couldn't use his right hand for a few days because of soreness and swelling, but x-rays showed no broken bones and the dr. didn't seem to think there was any nerve damage. Thankfully (for me atleast), he'll be back to digging post holes and clearing fence lines in no time! 😁 Just another way to tell you are from a farm.


So glad he is on the mend already. I wish I could heal like that again. 

Silly me knew better but last night my old mini stud cleared his throat like he may of had some hay stuck. (Long story short he had a tooth pulled when I had him leased out to give driving lessons, he just needed a float but their vet pulled a tooth) so now every so often he needs the hay cleaned out of his missing tooth spot. Normally I do this in day light before he gets any hay for that feeding time. Well I got worried because one of my friends old horses had just choked so I thought to myself I need to check his tooth. Yup you guessed right if you think I may of gotten my finger nibbled. It sounded like a cartoon carrot crunch. Nothing needing medical care but bled pretty good, bruised finger nail and sore. Feels like I hit my finger tip with a hammer. Wish I was 17 again so mine would feel better. I knew better but things happen when you worry about your old babies. My old goat is much more forgiving then the mini lol


----------

